# ***OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

****OFFICIAL*** Jon Jones vs. Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Pre/Post Fight Discussion*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Jones looks in phenomenal shape and he has this one in the bag.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bones really annoyed me during the satellite interview. Phenomenal fighter i just don't really like the way he changes his attitude all the time, how can you go from "yeah i'm a white belt but i'll sub Shogun" to "i am going to go out and give it my all" ? It's clear that you are being fake Jon. 

I think Rampage has gotten in his head but at the same time i don't think it will overcome the deficit, Bones' wrestling basically gives him the ability to finish the fight whenever he wants to, Rampage is a fish out of water off of his back.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Voted for Rampage with my heart but I think Jones wrecks him worse than anyone has before 

Come on Page one last KO!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I just have a hard time picking Rampage to win anymore. I just think it is a risk seeing as he is pretty much a boxer. I mean there is no way he holds Jones against the cage like he did to Machida.

I want to say Rampage by KO but Jones keeps proving me wrong...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Hope Rampage has worked HARD at his takedown D. He'll need it.


----------



## c-dub (Nov 18, 2010)

As much as I would like to see a rampage knock-out victory because I love seeing hype trains knocked off of their tracks and dreams crushed...but Jones just has more ways to win this fight than Rampage.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to vote for Rampage although his chances are slim.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jones is going to ragdoll Rampage. He struggles against strong muay thai, and guys that can take the fight to him. When Rampage isnt the bully, he wilts. Jones will take Rampage apart and finish him in the 3rd round. Jones is on another level. He is the new breed mixed martial artist. Rampage throwing wild punches isnt enough to beat someone with the arsenal of weapons that Jones brings. Anderson Silva should cement his legacy and move up and try to knock of the young phenom. Because regardless of what Rashad says, Jones will bury him. Jones is head and shoulders above any LHW and I dont think there is a LHW in the near future that even challenge him. Guys like Shogun and Rashad should think about 185 because this kid going to dominate in the same way GSP has done. He is THAT good.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Well, I gave Jones an 80% chance of winning this fight in another thread, and so far the results of this thread are on par with that.

But who knows. One big right hand by Rampage and it could be over. I just think Jones is too rangey, wiley and quick for that to happen. And it's not like he won't be expecting it, since it's Rampages only chance.

Lame main event if you ask me. If it were a good main event, the results of this thread should be 60/40 at least.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

StandThemUp said:


> Well, I gave Jones an 80% chance of winning this fight in another thread, and so far the results of this thread are on par with that.
> 
> But who knows. One big right hand by Rampage and it could be over. I just think Jones is too rangey, wiley and quick for that to happen. And it's not like he won't be expecting it, since it's Rampages only chance.
> 
> *Lame main event if you ask me. If it were a good main event, the results of this thread should be 60/40 at least.*


Aside from Anderson Silva who do you think would be able to sway some of the votes away from Bones?

MAYBE Machida...because he's kinda unique.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This usually happens. I mean when other champs like GSP and Silva fight, people don't normally think the competition is going to win.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mirage445 said:


> Aside from Anderson Silva who do you think would be able to sway some of the votes away from Bones?
> 
> MAYBE Machida...because he's kinda unique.


I give it to Machida too and maybe in a couple of years Davis.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! So psyched for this fight.

Heart says Page, Head says Jones..

Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson round 2 TKO! (Also included - funniest ever post-fight highlight with a KTFO Bonesy Jonesy staring up at the stars!)


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

"El Guapo" said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! So psyched for this fight.
> 
> Heart says Page, Head says Jones..
> 
> Quinton 'Rampage' Jackson round 2 TKO! (Also included - funniest ever post-fight highlight with a KTFO Bonesy Jonesy staring up at the stars!)


Amen to that, I would wear that KTFO gif as my avy for a long time.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm going with Rampage TKO Rd 2 as well.

If it goes to Rd 3. Rampage by flying armbar!!!(I wish that would be hilarious to see Rampage do)


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Jones is favourite by far but there are three areas where Rampage is more proven than Jones, and they happen to be very fight-deciding assets in any type of fight; consistantly heavy hands, great endurance, and great toughness.

Those are just non-stylistic traits, stylistically Rampage could give Jones a lot of trouble too. He's more experienced, knows how to pace himself, stays calm and is a very good point scorer when he can't put someone away.

Many people are in awe of Jones' performances and success, but honestly I see a physically gifted man with quite a fragile mind and fighting flaws waiting to be taken advantage of, and he's already admitted that Rampage is in his head... Rampage is one of my favourite fighters but even if not, he's the underdog in this fight and if you're someone who likes to see an underdog win, there's a good chance this fight will please you IMO.


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

Rampage via JUDO CHOP TO THE ACHILLES TENDON....

I think page will suprise alot of you....raise01:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Page definitely has more chances to beat bones than machida (as stated above), machida would get picked apart from a distance due to bones's reach being superior and machida's style being constantly on the outside.

not sure staying on the outside with Bones is the key, Page, on the other hand, I can see him pressuring bones, staying in constant contact, turning jones reach into some sort of handicap.

that said, even tho I'd love to see page win, I can totally understand why jones is the favorite.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

We've seen a few suprises recently. And we've seen emphatic Ortiz and Nogueira wins. I wouldn't totally discount Rampage. But Jones is a heavy favourite.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I havn't seen Rampage this amped since his Chuck Liddell fight. You could actually tell that Chuck was apprehensive especially since they had met previously back in Pride, but mainly because he knew that Rampage was NOT scared of his power. I mean damn that really plays with your mind when you're facing a fighter who can take your best shot and give it right back. 

Now, against JBJ he's an entirely different specimen. If he decides to engage then he does risk getting flattened out. In other words if it were a pure striking match I'd definitely give it a 51/49 edge going to Rampage because of his power and chin durability. But if JBJ implements the GJ gameplan it should be a VERY long night for Rampage getting pummeled like crazy on the ground. The question will be...HOW LONG can Rampage withstand the JBJ elbows. 

Going with my original prediction of 4th round TKO by JBJ just out of respect for Rampages' chin. I also predict JBJ will injure himself pounding on Rampages' head.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Hopefully rampage suddenly remembers he knows how to wrestle because he could definitely test Bones suspect cardio by getting a takedown early. That probably isn't happening though he will just throw nothing but punches and maybe a leg kick at the end of the round.

I think Bones wins this with a stoppage in the third before he completely gasses out. If Rampage can hang on till the championship rounds he will knock out an exhausted Bones who can't keep his hands up.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I think the fight will start with both guys in the middle of the cage and Jackson giving the impression that he's the aggressor.
Jones will most likely thay at distance in the early seconds of the fight - trying to study Jackson's movement and looking for some openings.....and because he can afford to stay at distance, thanks to his reach advantage.

I see Jones opening with some leg kicks, because Jackson doesn't usually check leg kicks.

Meanwhile, Jackson is gonna be in "head hunting mode" from the start. That's his best...and maybe only chance of winning this fight: landing something big. Also...Jackson will look for a way to solve the reach problem and the only way he can do that is to cut off Jones. But he will have to be extremely quick in doing so...but, by doing so (= moving fast) he will most likely leave himself open for takedowns. And Jones will take him down: either thanks to a double or a single. Or he will duck one of Jakcson's punches and he will clinch. After he gets the clinch, Jones will most likely attempt a trip or a throw. But...he WILL take Jackson down and he will keep him there.

And i see Jones implementing the same strategy he had against Shogun: ground control + GnP: punches + elbows.

If he doesn't finish the fight in the first, i expect him to do it in the 2nd after Jackson starts the 2nd round hurt and tired, after the damage he reveives in the 1st rd.

That could lead up to Jones using some muay-thai in the clinch: knees + elbows.

And that could be the end of the fight, with Jones getting the TKO victory.


This analysis is a bit subjective (for some reasons...), but based on each fighter's skills set and recent performances, it's a more than plausible scenario.

Anyone else feel the same way?!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

limba said:


> I think the fight will start with both guys in the middle of the cage and Jackson giving the impression that he's the aggressor.
> Jones will most likely thay at distance in the early seconds of the fight - trying to study Jackson's movement and looking for some openings.....and because he can afford to stay at distance, thanks to his reach advantage.
> 
> I see Jones opening with some leg kicks, because Jackson doesn't usually check leg kicks.
> ...


Sounds about right. Yah I pretty much cut to the chase and said that Rampage was gonna get pummelled for several rounds...haha. It's funny how things change in an instant. Yushin came out fired as we all expected and went to his clinch game. Then after receiving the roundhouse kick in the closing seconds of the first he was super tentative in the start of the 2nd. 

Once Rampage gets taken down it will screw up his game plan...as it does for any striker. Still going with the 4th round TKO with JBJ. I think Rampage has a thick enough cranium to last several rounds...lolz!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

osmium said:


> Hopefully rampage suddenly remembers he knows how to wrestle because he could definitely test Bones suspect cardio by getting a takedown early. That probably isn't happening though he will just throw nothing but punches and maybe a leg kick at the end of the round.
> 
> I think Bones wins this with a stoppage in the third before he completely gasses out. If Rampage can hang on till the championship rounds he will knock out an exhausted Bones who can't keep his hands up.


I would probably drink the rest of the booze in my house (at the moment this is not as impressive as it should be thanks to needing to restock from labor day party) because Rampage would be able to do what no other wrestler has been able to. Then again because no one is really expecting it he may be able to pull it off. Still, I think Jones throws Rampage around just like he did everyone else.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Would not be surprised if Jackson takes Jones down given the opportunity, Jones will be though.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

I'll be surprised if this goes more than 1 round. Rampage just ain't what he used to be. Jones is what he is - the best LHW in the word. Page just seems to be living on past glories.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

cant wait for page to be knocked flat on his ass.

i pity the fool.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I think Rampage will probably take Round 1, maybe Round 2, but will start to gas mid-third, Jones will secure a takedown and land elbows to the jaw, followed by some crazy shit to the end the round with Rampage too tired to seriously threaten him with a knock out punch, fourth round, rinse and repeat with Jones landing a spinning back elbow, followed by a liver shot, Jackson tries to fight off but is too tired to do anything after head hunting in Round's 1 and 2 and carrying Jones weight for the last two rounds. 

Jones finishes in the fourth by knees to the body.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Id like to see Rampage try and get Jones down because hes giving away a bit of reach im guessing. Jackson tends to like geting in the pocket then swinging a left hook on exit, im not sure he will manage that aginst Jones. Needs to check the leg kicks aswell.

Theres to many ways for Jones to be more affective I think, so id expect him to win unfortunatly.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

This is one of those fights where if one dude wins, it'll be meh... but of the other is victorious?? Pure lulz.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

If Rampage wins, is he a sure lock for the first PRIDE Fighter into the UFC Hall of Fame? Cannot deny his accomplishments in both PRIDE and in the UFC if he manages to beat Jones.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> If Rampage wins, is he a sure lock for the first PRIDE Fighter into the UFC Hall of Fame? Cannot deny his accomplishments in both PRIDE and in the UFC if he manages to beat Jones.


I'm sure he gets in the HOF whether he wins or loses. His a former champion, defended AND unified the belt with the Pride belt, holds victories over Liddell, Hendo, Wanderlei, Jardine, Machida and Hamill.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> If Rampage wins, is he a sure lock for the first PRIDE Fighter into the UFC Hall of Fame? Cannot deny his accomplishments in both PRIDE and in the UFC if he manages to beat Jones.


I think he should already be in there.


"Only other guy not named Chuck to ever defend the LHW belt."


edit: weird Rauno how did I not see your post? oops.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> If Rampage wins, is he a sure lock for the first PRIDE Fighter into the UFC Hall of Fame? Cannot deny his accomplishments in both PRIDE and in the UFC if he manages to beat Jones.


What about Mark Coleman?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> I think he should already be in there.
> 
> 
> "Only other guy not named Chuck to ever defend the LHW belt."
> ...


I don't know. Page is also the guy who knocked Chuck out back when it wasn't even cool yet.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> "Only other guy not named Chuck to ever defend the LHW belt."


what?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Frank Shamrock - 4 defenses, Tito Ortiz - 5, Liddell - 4 and Machida - 1.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Frank Shamrock - 4 defenses, Tito Ortiz - 5, Liddell - 4 and Machida - 1.



Yes but Shamrock and Tito was ages ago, Machida's defense was a "draw" in the history books of fans.


Rampage had a clean cut defense of the LHW belt against a totally relevant (and still relevant) LHW, one who had a belt at the time to boot.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Technically Rampage unified the belts but never actually defended the UFC title.

Secondly he will most likely go into the HOF but for his UFC accomplishments not his Pride ones. Rampage has done far more in the UFC than he ever did in Pride.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I've got Jones winning, but Rampage is tough and will give him problems at times. I've actually got Jones winning a decision.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

mattandbenny said:


> I've got Jones winning, but Rampage is tough and will give him problems at times. I've actually got Jones winning a decision.


This is what I think as well. I see Rampage losing but giving Jones such a hard time that people will be saying after the fight that Rashad and/or Machida will beat Jones.
For some reason I think this is the first fight Jones will look beatable. I can see Jones winning the decision mainly due to his enormous reach.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Watch the new Insider episode on the UFC website, the section on Rampage is quite interesting. I've always thought/read he has a 73 inch reach, the show says he actually has 76, which is a more normal number for his height/size. Too much stock is being put into the reach difference in this fight anyway, Rampage is well suited to hit Jones.

Says he has 84% takedown defense, 5th all time in the UFC.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I would be shock if rampage wins this fight, however i want him to win this fight. Just imagine if Jones gets knock out cold. I don't know who will have a bigger fall out from that jon jones or Limba?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I would be shock if rampage wins this fight, however i want him to win this fight. Just imagine if Jones gets knock out cold. I don't know who will have a bigger fall out from that jon jones or Limba?


I have a life, you know...
Family, friends, job...stuff likfe that.

Having a favorite athlete/team lose is certainly not a tragedy, nor is it a reason to have a meltdown or s*it like that.

_PS: and it's not gonna be the case with Jones...because he will win. I am pretty confident about that_


----------



## The Iron Sheik (Sep 23, 2011)

*What Time Will the Jones Fight Start ???*

I am going to a bar to watch the fight...comes on at 9, but I am only interested in watching the Bones Jones fight. What is the earliest that it might start ???


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

The Iron Sheik said:


> I am going to a bar to watch the fight...comes on at 9, but I am only interested in watching the Bones Jones fight. What is the earliest that it might start ???


10:30'ish, but check with the bar and ask them how many they typically have in attendance. I used to try and go to hooters, etc, but I had to start getting there so early that we switched to ordering them. During UFC PPV's some people have a minimum drink/food order required, others hit their occupancy limit. So I would call around a little first before settling on that plan.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I can't wait for this fight, I hope it goes down in a fashion similar to this:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Whoever shops these posters is not doing a good job.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Whoever shops these posters is not doing a good job.


LOL at Jones pout!! Haha


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Koscheck looks like Mark Hunt and what the hell is wrong with Rampage's chest?


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

mmaswe82 said:


> This is what I think as well. I see Rampage losing but giving Jones such a hard time that people will be saying after the fight that Rashad and/or Machida will beat Jones.
> For some reason I think this is the first fight Jones will look beatable. I can see Jones winning the decision mainly due to his enormous reach.


I think Jones is going to blow through Rampage. Even if he can't get him down (which he will), he wins the stand up anyway. Rampage is durable so it might go to decision but it will be a very lopsided one if it does. I think Rampage's power is massively over rated (couldn't stop glass jaw Jardine, or Griffin or Hamill who many other fighters with supposedly less power have stopped but Rampage has power? He isn't a pillow puncher but the idea that he can just put Jones out at any time is wishful thinking).


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I was 80/20 sure that JBJ would win now after watching the coundtown and seeing that Rampage worked out at the MP gym which is crazy ridiculous I'd say 70/30 now. IF Rampage can somehow last til the 4th/5th round we might see some kind of a comeback. But expect some serious ground and pounding from JBJ. Hope both are ready to fight a five round war...I'd hate to see a KO within a first round after all this build up. But whatevers...lets get it on...CMON!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Hope both are ready to fight a five round war...I'd hate to see a KO within a first round after all this build up. But whatevers...lets get it on...CMON!


I would actually love for this fight to be a quick KO. All the drama and BS would not be worth a 5 round decision. I would love for one of these guys to just lay the other one out and be done with it. I do not want to hear any crap about a bad score, etc, when this fight it over I want it to be left so that there are no questions.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Drogo said:


> I think Jones is going to blow through Rampage. Even if he can't get him down (which he will), he wins the stand up anyway. Rampage is durable so it might go to decision but it will be a very lopsided one if it does. I think Rampage's power is massively over rated (couldn't stop glass jaw Jardine, or Griffin or Hamill who many other fighters with supposedly less power have stopped but Rampage has power? He isn't a pillow puncher but the idea that he can just put Jones out at any time is wishful thinking).


If Rampage can hit him with a shot he hit Wand with I can see him no doubt getting a KO...easier said than done with Jones' reach.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Mirage445 said:


> If Rampage can hit him with a shot he hit Wand with I can see him no doubt getting a KO...easier said than done with Jones' reach.


That is a bold claim to make seeing as how we have not seen JBJ's chin tested. I think most people would agree that it is the one thing we have the least amount of facts on. Rampage has bombs in his hands, yet Hendo took 25 minutes of them, so it is possible that Rampage may need to crack him a few times to make a dent. It is also possible that JBJ has a glass jaw and what would barely phase other fighters KO's him. We have to wait and see!


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> That is a bold claim to make seeing as how we have not seen JBJ's chin tested. I think most people would agree that it is the one thing we have the least amount of facts on. Rampage has bombs in his hands, yet Hendo took 25 minutes of them, so it is possible that Rampage may need to crack him a few times to make a dent. It is also possible that JBJ has a glass jaw and what would barely phase other fighters KO's him. We have to wait and see!


I think that if Rampage hit Mark Hunt with that punch he would have gone down.

That shot was scary.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Just watched the weigh-ins. Rampage looked lean in a good way, he didn't look drawn out at all, and even came out at 204.

So did JBJ, seemed to also have had an easy cut.

Both looked relaxed and ready to go at it.


----------



## "El Guapo" (Jun 25, 2010)

Screw this - Rampage by KO in the 1st.

I'm deadly serious.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can't wait!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

What a strange matchup. Quinton has done little to impress recently. He lost against Machida for all intents and purposes and put on a very lackluster performance against a burned out Matt Hamill.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Jones takes this any way he wants to. 

He might even drag it out just to embarrass Quinton a bit longer than is absolutely necessary.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Page looks in top shape, focused, hungry and determined. There is no way that Jones walks through this Rampage. Jones might win the fight, but he is in for a war. Page is in shape to be in his grill all fight long and get back up when/if Jones takes him down. Page won't go out easily and I am sure that sooner or later he will drop a bomb on Jones and we will see if this kid folds or not.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

cookiefritas said:


> Page looks in top shape, focused, hungry and determined. There is no way that Jones walks through this Rampage. Jones might win the fight, but he is in for a war. Page is in shape to be in his grill all fight long and get back up when/if Jones takes him down. Page won't go out easily and I am sure that sooner or later he will drop a bomb on Jones and we will see if this kid folds or not.


Exactly how I feel about it as well. Rampage seems to have the same problem as BJ Penn: motivation. When he is motivated, he is a beast. When not, not so much. And it's clear that he is very motivated this time. And although he has admitted he doesn't like training, it looks like this time he really pushed himself at the MP camp.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Budhisten said:


>


My god Jones looks huge.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Budhisten said:


>


= PUMPED!!!

_PS: anyone else notice how these two interracted all week long?!
When they were in the same studio, making show appearences and giving interviews together, they were all smiles and joking?!
But when they were talking to the press sepparately they looked real serious?!_

*Annyway: comm'on Jones. Time to shine! *


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> = PUMPED!!!
> 
> _PS: anyone else notice how these two interracted all week long?!
> When they were in the same studio, making show appearences and giving interviews together, they were all smiles and joking?!
> ...


I'm sure the UFC told them how to handle some of the situations, going all Mike Tyson in a talkshow wouldn't be okay i guess.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

"El Guapo" said:


> Screw this - Rampage by KO in the 1st.
> 
> I'm deadly serious.


Damn...that is a bold statement. "IF" JBJ stands and bangs I would say yes 50/50. But I think GJ told him to measure his distance and go for the immediate takedown when given the opportunity to keep Rampage guessing and more importantly to drain his energy and soften up. 

With the 204 cut these guys are ready for a five rounder if it gets there. I actualy want to see this go to championship rounds to see what JBJ is made of. 

BRING IT ON...CMON!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd like to see Jones pushed up against the fence where Rampage is very strong, see if he can avoid uppercuts and take Rampage down from there. I'd also like to see this fight hit the championship rounds, and I want to see Jones fighting off his back because I have doubts about that area of his game.

Rampage is strong in all of these areas; holding/attacking against the cage, cardio, top position on ground, and this fight could tell us a lot about Jones which up until now has been speculation.

Hoping for a war.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

I really really can't wait for this. Too bad I can't afford the PPV this month. Guess I'll have to try and find somewhere playing the fight. 

Wish me luck guys. Living in a town of 500 BLOWS.


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually worried for Rampage - Jones is an absolute monster for that weight division. How the hell does he get to 204? Must have freakish genetics.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Methinks Rampage won't be at the post fight press conference. He'll be at the hospital getting checked out!


----------



## thatguyjae (Jul 16, 2011)

While Rampage certainly has the power to win this fight, I'm not sure he will land the shot he needs. Jones Chin is still a giant question mark as he has avoided every truly being hit clean. His reach will give Rampge problems esp if Jones uses leg kicks the way Forrest did. I think Jones takes this fight becuase he honestly has more tools/ways to win. Jones has the reach to pick at Rampage, he's dangerous in the clinch, and most imporatnly if he puts Rampage down he's patient and has some of the most brutal GnP in the game.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

thatguyjae said:


> While Rampage certainly has the power to win this fight, I'm not sure he will land the shot he needs. Jones Chin is still a giant question mark as he has avoided every truly being hit clean. His reach will give Rampge problems esp if Jones uses leg kicks the way Forrest did. I think Jones takes this fight becuase he honestly has more tools/ways to win. Jones has the reach to pick at Rampage, he's dangerous in the clinch, and most imporatnly if he puts Rampage down he's patient and has some of the most brutal GnP in the game.


I actually don't think his chin is the big question mark people make it out to be, Vera landed an illegal up kick clean on his chin and he took it pretty good.

I think we're gonna see a lot of front kicks, jabs, and takedowns tonight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Rampage gave Jardine everything he had and couldn't put him away. He blasted Rashad with a good one and ended up actually losing that fight. Rampage's alleged KO power is being overstated. Knocking out Wanderlei Silva and Chuck Liddell when those guys were coming down from their peak? And 3 years+ at that? No.

We have no reason to believe Jones has a suspect chin anyway. Jake O'Brien and Ryan Bader may not have the striking prowess of Rampage, they both landed heavy shots on Jones at one point or another and he walked right through them. Vera blasted Jones with an illegal upkick and Jones took it really well. I doubt Rampage will even touch him with a jab.


----------



## Atras (Sep 12, 2011)

Michael Bisping said Rampage will win on Fight Day pre-show. It's settled, then 

He also said someone got fired at Musclepharm camp, believing it had something to do with the alleged spy. The drama...


----------



## LsDarkman (May 27, 2007)

Alessia said:


> I really really can't wait for this. Too bad I can't afford the PPV this month. Guess I'll have to try and find somewhere playing the fight.
> 
> Wish me luck guys. Living in a town of 500 BLOWS.


PM me lets see if I can't change that


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

War rampage war!!!!! If jones can eat a few good shots by page and still win then I will be impressed and maybe even become a believer...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will be happy as long as both guys get blasted a couple times, not fond of either but I think Jones takes it.

The fact Rampage was doing some unique training is the thing that really makes it interesting to me. Intrigued to see if Rampage has one last beast like performance in him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

*The reason why Rampage will win*

Rampage is in the best shape since pride days, cutting only 6 pounds before weight ins, when was the last time he did that? I think he has the cardio to go 5 rounds, something which before, he could do fairly easily. 

I think Rampage will employ a gameplan similar to what he used against Machida for the first 2 rounds, charging at him sorta and cutting off JBJ's angle's. JBJ wont be able to bully Rampage like he has other fighters, throw them around like ragdolls, Rampage probably has the strongest upper body in the LHW divison. 

Who knows how JBJ will react when he is pressures, so far no one has been able to pressure him, he set his own pace and kept a distance, being the aggressor for the most part. Well I can say this safely, he won't be the aggressor against Rampage.


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

I think this fight will be a war for sure. They will feel each other out for the first 3-4 minutes... the last minute of round 1 will be VERY entertaining and will likely be the theme of the rest of the fight (which wont go past 3 rounds). bones will be tested.

WAR rampage!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

There is a thread for all Rampage/Jones talk.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I honestly dont care what Rampage turns up tonight, does not matter if he give the best performance of his career, he still getting smashed, Jones is better than Rampage ever was or will ever be, greatest LHW of all time thats what Jones, I am not conviced a old school Fedor woudl have beat him never mind Rampage


----------



## junkman (Sep 25, 2011)

I need a link to see this


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Rampage via flying armbar.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Anyone else think Rampage might try to take Jones down and GnP?

Rashad said he was on top of Jones and Jones started to break mentally in training.

It would seem like the smart move? :confused02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Whoever wins, I hope its a good fight :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cmon rampage im 8-1 on this card


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I hope they brutalize each other into a bloody mess. This would be the only thing that could save my night.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

This Is Gonna Be Sick!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am stuck here reading as I can not watch it here at this time. I hope that one of you all put together a play by play... I think a loss would be the best thing for Jones maybe he will learn some humility.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Rampage!


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

war rampage!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i have a good stream rep me if you need it


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Got butterflies! Come on Rampage!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Didn't machida technically successfully defend the belt?

Let's go 'Page!!! End the hype!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SerJ said:


> Didn't machida technically successfully defend the belt?
> 
> Let's go 'Page!!! End the hype!


Lol yes he did.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jons nervous I think hes already lost this, page got in his head, I can tell


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones screams like a bitch.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Got butterflies in my stomach


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

JBJ a bit nervous? keeps taking deep breaths but maybe im looking too much into it.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

got my money on jj but i'm rooting for page!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

4AM.. i am absolutely exhausted.. this better be worth it!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a strange feeling rampage is going to take it


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

The last page has everyone going for Jackson. I'm surprised the numbers were more on jones side. If jones destroys this Rampage, then god help us all. Man, the butterflies are going and i can't sit any longer. Need to stand up now. Get em Page!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Nurse teling Jones to relax...
You can almost *smell* the tension.

TIME TO SHINE JON! COMM'ON SON!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

xeberus said:


> I have a strange feeling rampage is going to take it


i hope!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am sucking ass at predictions tonight and I picked JBJ so that means Rampage's punchers chance just drastically increased.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

gazh said:


> 4AM.. i am absolutely exhausted.. this better be worth it!


5am here and I'm hoping Page gets knockout of the night :thumb02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SerJ said:


> The last page has everyone going for Jackson. I'm surprised the numbers were more on jones side. If jones destroys this Rampage, then god help us all. Man, the butterflies are going and i can't sit any longer. Need to stand up now. Get em Page!


If he beats page he'll have a lot more cred and will be a true lhw champion.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Goosebumps big time, this is gonna be a good one.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

LHW fights are more tense then HW fights.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

just me or did rampage look like a trex.. looks mean :confused05:


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

I like both fighters... I think Jones wins this one, but for some strange reason Id like to see Rampage get his belt back.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

lol jones wtf xD


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

what i gave that barely to jones


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Jones is incredible. That reach certainly gives him a huge advantage.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love how Joe and Goldy are hanging off Jones' nuts and ignoring the fact that Jackson blocked every one of those fancy strikes.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

xeberus said:


> lol jones wtf xD


Rich Franklin once said that you should start a fight like that...Serra and Liddell thought it was hilarious...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jones is not looking like he is living up to the hype tonight.


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

smart gameplanning from Jones, Page can't get anything going for now.....


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

I wish more fighters would go to the legs or body against Jones and Silva.

Trying to hit them in the head doesn't seem to work so well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF are joe and Goldy talking about Jones choosing to stand with Rampage. Jones has tried numerous TD's.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like RP is waiting... If he waits to long he'll loose. It seems like he has a hard time catching fighters who move around lot. Hes almost too stationary.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackson is letting Jones tire himself out. So obvious XD


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

woah flying triangle his ass why don't ya?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

lets see how well jon does in the championship rounds thats where i think he gasses


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I think Jackson will end up getting caught while reaching out to far to land a shot, ridiculous reach advantage.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> WTF are joe and Goldy talking about Jones choosing to stand with Rampage. Jones has tried numerous TD's.


He's not going for the takedowns he's cutting off his right by clinching


----------



## Harness (Oct 3, 2009)

I really hope Rampage is letting Jones feel comfortable so he can charge in and knock him out. Wishful thinking?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

man 3 minutes... with jones on you in mount >_<


edit:

nice


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hope Rampage takes this (never thought I'd ever say that). Jones is a cocky kid and all that flash sh*t doesn't impress me. Hope Jackson catches him with a shot like he did against Evans.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

What the **** was that? People wanna say Bones isn't disrespectful? He tossed Rampage after the round was done. Bullshit.

Lets also not forget he pokes Rampage in the eye and tries to do it again right after. ******* loser


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

jones is a ****** 4 real


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

He has more moves/skills than Rampage. Rampage cant win w/ one punch.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Stupid move by Jon at the end of the round.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jackson won't allow himself to commit. I think he's going to lose a UD.

Tonight, however, has showed me one thing... Rashad is gonna whoop that ass.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think Jones heard people who talking about his takedowns


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

rampage blew out his knee im sure


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

fuckits over


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Are they going into the 3rd round??


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

not at all impressed by either


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

​
...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Haha, where them haters at now?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

i really thought rampage could do more against jbj


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Methodical beat down by Jones. Very impressive.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Well it was a long shot for page, but now I get to see my boy rashad finish jones, the holes I saw in Jons game are even more clearer tonight


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Please tell me this fight isnt over.........


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dumb move by Jones tripping Rampage after the horn like that, what an obnoxious move!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

After that, I actually think Rashad can take Jones.

Rampage looks hurt.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

One of the best performances in years? Pfffttt...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I am absolutely embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. That guy is such an arrogant asshole he makes Brendan Schaub and Dan Hardy look humble. I will seriously be rooting for Rashad to beat Jones, and I've never rooted for Rashad before.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Wasn't either by either of them, mainly Jones.

All this hype around Jones and honestly he didn't look like what the hype was making him out to be in this fight. 

2-3 title defenses is what I'm giving Jones.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> jones is a ****** 4 real


You're a moron- what now after subbing Rampage.

Hate on. :thumb02:​


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

anyone else think jones mentally broke him in the end!

looked to me that rampage let him sink the choke in at the end. didnt even try to stop it given that it was so obviously comming.

will be interesting to see if evans brings anything to the table against him


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rashad is new champion for sure now its just a waiting game, dana just prolonged the inevitable


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Ari said:


> I am absolutely embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. That guy is such an arrogant asshole he makes Brendan Schaub and Dan Hardy look humble. I will seriously be rooting for Rashad to beat Jones, and I've never rooted for Rashad before.


Agreed.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

That kid is the truth. What a showing -


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I never want to see another ppv in Denver. Takes too much out of the fighters.:thumbsdown:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Walker said:


> You're a moron- what now after subbing Rampage.
> 
> Hate on. :thumb02:​


our mods allowed to insult members? toxic where are you clarify this, oh and now your on my list to get severely earbashed when rashad is next champion


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Alessia said:


> Wasn't either by either of them, mainly Jones.
> 
> All this hype around Jones and honestly he didn't look like what the hype was making him out to be in this fight.
> 
> 2-3 title defenses is what I'm giving Jones.


Give Jones some credit! When was the last time someone submitted Rampage? That in itself is impressive!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Give Jones some credit! When was the last time someone submitted Rampage? That in itself is impressive!


sakuraba


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Ari said:


> I am absolutely embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. That guy is such an arrogant asshole he makes Brendan Schaub and Dan Hardy look humble. I will seriously be rooting for Rashad to beat Jones, and I've never rooted for Rashad before.


This for truth.


----------



## Gonzo (May 19, 2009)

Rampage you talk so much $shit! Im sick of it & sick of you! BTW The A-Team Movie sucked $ss! Im no longer a QRJ fan.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

LOL AT ALL THE HATERS! AGAIN!!!


All Shogun fans turned Jackson fans after Jones beat Shogun.

Now...all Jackson fans turned into Evans fans.


LOL


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> After that, I actually think Rashad can take Jones.


Wow just wow....


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

was hoping for page to look good in this fight as well but the proff is there jones is just that good. making it look easy in every single one of his fights. im sure people will still hate but he is just that good.

dont know who is gonna be able to beat him at this rate.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Holy shit Rashad looked pissed as **** when he walked away from the mic when rogan called jj and him to talk


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> LOL AT ALL THE HATERS! AGAIN!!!
> 
> 
> All Shogun fans turned Jackson fans after Jones beat Shogun.
> ...


Limba I always wanted to see Hashad vs Jones before page vs jones, and Rashad is winning dat title back you can believe that


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> sakuraba


Which was ten years ago!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Been a while since I have posted, Jon Jones is the real deal. Dominated Jackson. His legs, his jabs, and finally his mat work. All impressive.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I think it's laughable over the hate about Jones. He's young but has dominated anyone put before him including Shogun and Rampage. Rashad is next but to hate on him for what he has done is comical. Hate on haters.​


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

yes you stupid fans boo my man rashad hes gonna new champion how do you like them apples boooooooo boooooooo


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Rashad is new champion for sure now its just a waiting game, dana just prolonged the inevitable


Nothin would have made me happier to have page win this but Evans beating the **** out of bones will do just as nicely.

raise01:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Sorry but Jones before and during the fight just acted like an unprofessional d*ck.

Interesting to see how Evans does against him, should be a lot more competitive.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

People are actually giving Rashad love. Man you people must really hate Jones. LOL!!!


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Did you see how pisses Rashad was when he left the mic? Holy shit I'm not gonna be able to wait till sping for the fight.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Page didn't look that bad, jones just did look that good, seemed to me that rampage wanted to let jones get tired wrestling and whatnot and light it up in the latter rounds, looking for the KO as a tiring jones would have left more openings.

I wanted to see page get the win tonight, but jones was the better man.

we'll see what rashad brings to the table, if bones beats him, I don't see anyone else being able to get the belt for now.

maybe machida but I doubt it, I gave page more chances than machida here. still do


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> People are actually giving Rashad love. Man you people must really hate Jones. LOL!!!


Evans is gonna beat that ASS:thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Man rampage needs to learn how to check a leg kick. I am not a jones fan but that dude can fight. I don't see rashad beating him tbh.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

lol at fake page fans, i will always be a page fan, reason i got into mma-could tell from the start he would likely lose this but the jones haters getting on and off his nuts are ridiculous. 

face it shad has little chance against jones. that reach and unpredictability, plus the ability to stay at range are gonna lead to another rashad loss.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Easy, guys. I tip my hat to Jon Jones. The dude is legit. You don't beat Shogun and Rampage without being the real deal (yes, this even applies to Forrest). That said, let's be honest about this... Rashad is a whole other entity. As much as I love Rampage, the man just doesn't bring it anymore... he invests so much in his hands that he forgets how absolutely spectacular a wrestler he used to be. This guy was not only able to threaten with his hands, but with take downs, and even kicks! He's literally abandoned 2/3s of his game, and so what did Jones really have to worry about once he realized his reach was too much for Jackson?

Rashad isn't going to play that nonsense. Expect him to come out with kicks, punches, and... gasp... wrestling which just might be better than Jon Jones'. I'm not saying Jones won't win via ass kicking once again. God knows the kid is talented. But anyone writing off Rashad Evans is a nitwit.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

hadoq said:


> Page didn't look that bad, jones just did look that good, seemed to me that rampage wanted to let jones get tired wrestling and whatnot and light it up in the latter rounds, looking for the KO as a tiring jones would have left more openings.
> 
> I wanted to see page get the win tonight, but jones was the better man.
> 
> ...


Thats the way I saw it. Jones had a good fight plan and followed it. Every time Jackson thought of doing some offense, Jones would tie him up. This kid is good. 

Cant wait to see him fight Evans.


----------



## hvendlor (Jan 15, 2009)

Really bad commentary by Rogan. 

Rampage did ok but should have tried harder to put pressure on him, instead of playing it safe and looking one shot.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Jones looked phenomenal. I'll be rooting for him against Rashad, no matter how arrogant or cocky Jones can be, Evans is much much worse.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Bonnar426 said:


> People are actually giving Rashad love. Man you people must really hate Jones. LOL!!!


Rashad is going to pose more problems than Rampage I think, but in the end I think Jones will beat Rashad.

But, that being said Machida is going to light Jones up like a Christmas tree should they ever meet!


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Easy, guys. I tip my hat to Jon Jones. The dude is legit. You don't beat Shogun and Rampage without being the real deal (yes, this even applies to Forrest). That said, let's be honest about this... Rashad is a whole other entity. As much as I love Rampage, the man just doesn't bring it anymore... he invests so much in his hands that he forgets how absolutely spectacular a wrestler he used to be. This guy was not only able to threaten with his hands, but with take downs, and even kicks! He's literally abandoned 2/3s of his game, and so what did Jones really have to worry about once he realized his reach was too much for Jackson?
> 
> Rashad isn't going to play that nonsense. Expect him to come out with kicks, punches, and... gasp... wrestling which just might be better than Jon Jones'. I'm not saying Jones won't win via ass kicking once again. God knows the kid is talented. But anyone writing off Rashad Evans is a nitwit.


I'll give you that. Rashad is on another level. Not saying Jones will lose, but should be a hell of a fight.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Man rampage needs to learn how to check a leg kick. I am not a jones fan but that dude can fight. I don't see rashad beating him tbh.


Evans isn't going to get all "mesmerized" like Rampage got. Evans has a LOT more in his arsenal than page does. He has *incredible *head movement, excellent wrestling, excellent striking and is an extremly well rounded fighter. Imo, Evans will be the one to dethrone him. 

I honestly thought Rampage would bring the fight (like he does) but he KEPT waiting to jj, and with jj's reach there is no reason for him to close the gap. The dude did not stick to the gameplan. 

Anyways, if Evans or Machida for some reason can't do it then I don't see the point of JJ staying at LHW... there's no one else there... Either he moves up and faces guys like cain and reem (who both will kick his ass) or my boy anderson silva moves up and beats that ass.:thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Walker said:


> *I think it's laughable over the hate about Jones.* He's young but has dominated anyone put before him including Shogun and Rampage. Rashad is next but to hate on him for what he has done is comical. *Hate on haters.*​


Agreed.

Jones put on an excellent peformance, dominated and again showed big improvements in his game. Wich is ridiculous, when you consider how young he is.

The pace this guy is improving is amazing.

And agreed on Evans: people booing him...not a cool thing.




Bonnar426 said:


> People are actually giving Rashad love. *Man you people must really hate Jones.* LOL!!!


They're going by this proverb: "The enemy of my enemy is my friend". 

All Shogun fans turned into Jackson fans and now they've turned into Evans fans. 

LOL


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

WELCOME all you new guys to the Rashad band wagon.:laugh:


UFC_OWNS I searched for an Andy griffith clip of him saying "you beat everything Barny, you know that?"

Because you do:thumb02:


Jones looked great. I want to see the post fight interviews again.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Rashad, just like Rampage, will be giving up a huge reach advantage and unless he can actually take Jones down he will look like Rampage in the stand-up. I like Jones and Rashad but I don't see how Rashad can win against Jones.​


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The fact Rashad is much faster and much more explosive should make there fight that much more interesting. My major concern is though that at 5'11" Rashad is gonna look like an oompa loompa in the cage with that gangly freak of nature. I think Rashad is the only one with the skill set but I think he is to small to be a real threat.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Toxic said:


> The fact Rashad is much faster and much more explosive should make there fight that much more interesting. My major concern is though that at 5'11" Rashad is gonna look like an oompa loompa in the cage with that gangly freak of nature.


Jones length could give him problems, but we shall see in time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The fact Rashad is much faster and much more explosive should make there fight that much more interesting. My major concern is though that at 5'11" Rashad is gonna look like an oompa loompa in the cage with that gangly freak of nature. I think Rashad is the only one with the skill set but I think he is to small to be a real threat.


Yes but the smaller wrestler is always better than the taller one so thats an advantage for evans I would say, he looked great against tito


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Toxic said:


> The fact Rashad is much faster and much more explosive should make there fight that much more interesting. My major concern is though that at 5'11" Rashad *is gonna look like an oompa loompa *in the cage with that gangly freak of nature. I think Rashad is the only one with the skill set but I think he is to small to be a real threat.



hahaha I actually think rashad can work with this. he will always have the lower center of gravity.


.......it's something....


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Pretty much as expected, although not so much the choke. Rampage just doesn't have the tools to deal with Jones. Fights are much more controlled and calculated in today's MMA, I don't know why people are expecting Rampage to be throwing and slamming elite fighters like Jones around. Just not going to happen. All that destruction is neutralised by good wrestling, size, reach and pure athleticism. 

The easiest type of fighter for Jones is one that doesn't move a lot. Shogun and Rampage are both very static compared to Rashad so he is going to be a whole new scenario for Jones. Can I see Evans winning though? Unlikely, but still possible. It would take a lot of in and out movement and surprise attacks to unsettle Jones, with takedowns mixed in. Rashad is probably the best matchup for him at this time.

Rampage is still and will always be one of my favourite fighters. MMA legend.

War Rampage!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I have no idea what to make of his fight, I don't know if Jones was having a bad night or if rampage was just really making things that difficult or Jones was worried aboout rampages power. I dont know, it was weird.

Respect for Jones though, you may be arrogant and fake, dumping rampage at the end of he third cemented that for me, but you can fight. I'm interested in the rashad fight for sure, Jones looked to have a hard time taking rampage down and I'm sure he will have a harder time with rashad. It will be interesting to see what rashad pulls out for the fight.

Oh and more respect to Jon, but please for the love of god, WORK ON YOUR GOD DAMN FOOTWORK!!! It's is TERRIBLE!!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

As a page fan I knew that he was going to lose, but JBJ threw the clinic on him. With exception of the start, JBJ showed versatility and precision as well as effectiveness in pretty much all his attacks. Rashad without a doubt will be a bigger challenge, he himself has only been beaten by Machida. And the Rashad against Tito was a beast, but JBJ will be the definite favorite. As cocky as JBJ is, he backs it up in the ring.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes but the smaller wrestler is always better than the taller one so thats an advantage for evans I would say, he looked great against tito


So did Matt Hamill....

How'd that work out for him when he fought Jones?


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Haha Jones haters. Pretending that he actually did something wrong tonight. Just give the man his props already. He is by far the best fighter in the light heavyweight division.

People pretending that somehow in that performance he gave away a weakness that Rashad can exploit. Rashad ain't beating that ass. It'll be just as bad of a beat down as tonight.

Can't believe some people on here. Absolutely blinded by your hate for Jon.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

rallyman said:


> anyone else think jones mentally broke him in the end!
> 
> looked to me that rampage let him sink the choke in at the end. didnt even try to stop it given that it was so obviously comming.
> 
> will be interesting to see if evans brings anything to the table against him


Either the outcome was cooked or rampage looked for an exit due to exhaustion cuz u r right that last sequence looked strange.Rampage is a warrior in all his years I dont think hes ever been subbed.



ps in saying that at the beginning of the fight (when in the clinch) he was chirping with the ref so I think he was mentally gone then


----------



## j1v3turk3y (May 8, 2011)

*I just witnessed a touch of greatness....*

Hate all you want but JBJ is here to stay.

I'm not the biggest fan of Jones, but he won me over a little bit more with tonight's performance. I, unlike some, didn't have a problem with his theatrics as he is still young and he's letting pride get the best of him a bit. It'll pass a bit with age/discipline. 

I think the only thing that's stopping Jones from total greatness at this point is a loss. Personally, I'm ready to see him drop that belt because I think a loss would only serve to take him from "motivated" to "absolutely dedicated".

For this reason, I will be - and I can't believe I'm saying this - rooting for Rashad Evans in this next fight. 

I personally would love to see what JBJ would do to Rashad in a rematch after dropping the title to him.

Given the absolute, 100% best Jones vs the absolute, 100% best Rashad..........Jones takes it with ease.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Easy, guys. I tip my hat to Jon Jones. The dude is legit. You don't beat Shogun and Rampage without being the real deal (yes, this even applies to Forrest). That said, let's be honest about this... Rashad is a whole other entity. As much as I love Rampage, the man just doesn't bring it anymore... he invests so much in his hands that he forgets how absolutely spectacular a wrestler he used to be. This guy was not only able to threaten with his hands, but with take downs, and even kicks! He's literally abandoned 2/3s of his game, and so what did Jones really have to worry about once he realized his reach was too much for Jackson?
> 
> Rashad isn't going to play that nonsense. *Expect him to come out with kicks, punches, and... gasp... wrestling* which just might be better than Jon Jones'. I'm not saying Jones won't win via ass kicking once again. God knows the kid is talented. But anyone writing off Rashad Evans is a nitwit.


I believe Evans will go for the takedowns from the start.

He won't be able to kick Jones. He will be to far away to do that.
He won't be able to punch Jones. Because of the same reason listed above - reach.

That only leaves wrestling as his only option.

Try to dive under one of Jones' punches, kicks or combinations of these 2 and get a double, using his speed, wich is one of his assets.

Easier said than done.

I predict Jones will beat Evans. Not only that, he will stop him. 

Can't wait to see what other improvements he will bring for his next fight.

Can't wait for the fight.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Kreed said:


> Either the outcome was cooked or rampage looked for an exit due to exhaustion cuz u r right that last sequence looked strange.Rampage is a warrior in all his years I dont think hes ever been subbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ps in saying that at the beginning of the fight (when in the clinch) he was chirping with the ref so I think he was mentally gone then


Did anyone catch what Rampage was saying to the ref at the start? I didn't have any sound.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

low blows and get dumped on your ass after the round will infuriate some. so that could've worked against Rampage.

but Jones is good...i'll give him that.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Evans will pop a dildo in his ass come spring, just watch. :thumb03:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Something along the lines of : he's kicking me in the nutts.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

IcemanJacques said:


> Haha Jones haters. Pretending that he actually did something wrong tonight. Just give the man his props already. He is by far the best fighter in the light heavyweight division.
> 
> People pretending that somehow in that performance he gave away a weakness that Rashad can exploit. Rashad ain't beating that ass. It'll be just as bad of a beat down as tonight.
> 
> Can't believe some people on here. Absolutely blinded by your hate for Jon.


Only this wasn't a 'beatdown'. What he did to Shogun... that was a beatdown.

Good win for Jones. And it's not wrong for people to think up advantages another fighter might have. People have been doing that with Silva and GSP for years. It's MMA, and it's how discussion works... welcome to the real world.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

As a Rampage fan that was hard to watch but it was totally expected. Jones is a great fighter.

The people that don't find him impressive are probably the same crowd that don't find Anderson Silva impressive. The guy has made two elite LHW fighters look like shit.

Personally I've realized in the world of sports and entertainment I'm not going to like everyone but to deny someones talent and skills is ridiculous.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I disagree, both were beatings. The whole fight Page was taking damage, and I honestly don't think JBJ got hit solidly at all in that fight. That's domination.


----------



## IcemanJacques (Mar 18, 2009)

Yeah fair point. Flawless performance then


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

We haven't even seen the man that is good enough to challenge Jones yet and ive said that since the matt hammill fight. The guy is on another level compared to anyone in MMA, on paper i wouldnt say he is no1 p4p but in reality he is easily the best fighter on the planet at this point in time.


----------



## j1v3turk3y (May 8, 2011)

I will be watching....and to quote another poster from earlier....."the rampage from tonight would have destroyed evans" and JBJ manhandled him. 

I personally hope that Evans has a 4 leaf clover up his ass when they fight so I can see an angry and motivated Bones take out the 2nd most pompous douchebag in the UFC with brutal authority in the rematch.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I have never talked down about Jones' ability. Never. Search my posts if you have to. Jon Jones isn't worth the shit in the diapers that I change, but the man is a monster. I have never seen anyone do that to Rampage. I mean, TKOing Shogun, and subbing Rampage...Jon Jones is only 23 and already has that on his resume. That's unbelieveable, incredible even. He's going to dominate this sport for a very, very long time.

My problem with Jon Jones stems from his attitude and character. This is Mixed *Martial Arts* a sport that is supposed to be about honor, integrity, and respect. Jon Jones personifies none of those things at all. He pretends to, which makes it even worse. At least Josh Koscheck and Chael Sonnen are honest about who they are. I'm not a fan of either fighter, but they've never called themselves humble, or proclaimed to be honest, just men.

I am so livid right now and so embarrassed that I paid $50 dollars for this card. I am so beyond embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. I can't imagine introducing someone to MMA, and having Jon Jones be their first taste. I'd much rather introduce someone to Cain Velasquez, Georges St. Pierre, Frankie Edgar, Dominic Cruz, or Jose Aldo. Those are men who truly embody the spirit that Mixed Martial Arts is supposed to represent.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I fail to see how the Rampage who fought tonight would have destroyed Rashad. Or is this just something we're pulling out of our asses?

Look... I give JJ all respect in the world. He's obviously legit. That said, I don't think it so out of this world to deduce that a multi-talented, and much more well rounded fighter in Rashad will pose more of a challenge than a hesitant boxer in Rampage Jackson. And I say this as a pretty damn big fan of Rampage.

Congrats to Bones Jones. Very impressive. But his biggest tests are yet to come.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

You don't have to be a fan of his personality, he has his quarks and some of the things he did was borderline classless, but his performance was truly something to behold. Only one other fighter I give credit to like that: Anderson Silva.


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Rashad will get beat badly also I think, I kind of want to see Machida fight him just because he is so good at jumping in and out of range. I just can't see anyone else at LHW making this guy uncomfortable standing. That being said, I still think Jones would win so just bring on A.Silva before he retires.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

vilify said:


> As a Rampage fan that was hard to watch but it was totally expected. Jones is a great fighter.
> 
> The people that don't find him impressive are probably the same crowd that don't find Anderson Silva impressive. The guy has made two elite LHW fighters look like shit.
> 
> Personally I've realized in the world of sports and entertainment I'm not going to like everyone but to deny someones talent and skills is ridiculous.


Actually I should have worded my post better about that. What I meant was "I did not find Jones at all impressive in regards to the amount of hype and GOAT talk around him."

With all that aside, he just beat a former champ and successfully defended his title and now he can call himself a true champion. He gets the respect for that, but will always lose some with how he acts. IE: Dumping Rampage at the end of Rd3.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Ari said:


> I have never talked down about Jones' ability. Never. Search my posts if you have to. Jon Jones isn't worth the shit in the diapers that I change, but the man is a monster. I have never seen anyone do that to Rampage. I mean, TKOing Shogun, and subbing Rampage...Jon Jones is only 23 and already has that on his resume. That's unbelieveable, incredible even. He's going to dominate this sport for a very, very long time.
> 
> My problem with Jon Jones stems from his attitude and character. This is Mixed *Martial Arts* a sport that is supposed to be about honor, integrity, and respect. Jon Jones personifies none of those things at all. He pretends to, which makes it even worse. At least Josh Koscheck and Chael Sonnen are honest about who they are. I'm not a fan of either fighter, but they've never called themselves humble, or proclaimed to be honest, just men.
> 
> I am so livid right now and so embarrassed that I paid $50 dollars for this card. I am so beyond embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. I can't imagine introducing someone to MMA, and having Jon Jones be their first taste. I'd much rather introduce someone to Cain Velasquez, Georges St. Pierre, Frankie Edgar, Dominic Cruz, or Jose Aldo. Those are men who truly embody the spirit that Mixed Martial Arts is supposed to represent.


So money launderers are honest people now? First time I've heard something like that.

But all I have to say is:


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Make no mistake, I am enthralled with Jones' ability as an athlete. I personally consider him to be the greatest fighter on the planet right now. It's incredible to watch. What's sad is that we saw short glimpses of Jones' humanity tonight, and I doubt we'll see those small openings ever again. 

He's not losing for a long time, which means I'm going to be saving a lot of money on PPV's I won't be buying.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Ari said:


> I have never talked down about Jones' ability. Never. Search my posts if you have to. Jon Jones isn't worth the shit in the diapers that I change, but the man is a monster. I have never seen anyone do that to Rampage. I mean, TKOing Shogun, and subbing Rampage...Jon Jones is only 23 and already has that on his resume. That's unbelieveable, incredible even. He's going to dominate this sport for a very, very long time.
> 
> My problem with Jon Jones stems from his attitude and character. This is Mixed *Martial Arts* a sport that is supposed to be about honor, integrity, and respect. Jon Jones personifies none of those things at all. He pretends to, which makes it even worse. At least Josh Koscheck and Chael Sonnen are honest about who they are. I'm not a fan of either fighter, but they've never called themselves humble, or proclaimed to be honest, just men.
> 
> I am so livid right now and so embarrassed that I paid $50 dollars for this card. I am so beyond embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. I can't imagine introducing someone to MMA, and having Jon Jones be their first taste. I'd much rather introduce someone to Cain Velasquez, Georges St. Pierre, Frankie Edgar, Dominic Cruz, or Jose Aldo. Those are men who truly embody the spirit that Mixed Martial Arts is supposed to represent.


lol you paid to see jones lose right?

its the fight game, you should know just an fyi, most guys in front of the camera are fake, fans are fickle, and combat sports will never be about honor, integrity and respect. it will always be about who wins and who losses and who puts on a show, period.(imo of course)

oh and jones would be the first guy i would introduce some one new to mma to.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Ari said:


> I have never talked down about Jones' ability. Never. Search my posts if you have to. Jon Jones isn't worth the shit in the diapers that I change, but the man is a monster. I have never seen anyone do that to Rampage. I mean, TKOing Shogun, and subbing Rampage...Jon Jones is only 23 and already has that on his resume. That's unbelieveable, incredible even. He's going to dominate this sport for a very, very long time.
> 
> My problem with Jon Jones stems from his attitude and character. This is Mixed *Martial Arts* a sport that is supposed to be about honor, integrity, and respect. Jon Jones personifies none of those things at all. He pretends to, which makes it even worse. At least Josh Koscheck and Chael Sonnen are honest about who they are. I'm not a fan of either fighter, but they've never called themselves humble, or proclaimed to be honest, just men.
> 
> I am so livid right now and so embarrassed that I paid $50 dollars for this card. I am so beyond embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC. I can't imagine introducing someone to MMA, and having Jon Jones be their first taste. I'd much rather introduce someone to Cain Velasquez, Georges St. Pierre, Frankie Edgar, Dominic Cruz, or Jose Aldo. Those are men who truly embody the spirit that Mixed Martial Arts is supposed to represent.


Jon Jones has honored the sport by rising to the top regardless of what you think or say about him and that type of commitment is worthy of respect regardless of how you think he should act especially with the bias that is shown towards him. 

The amount of hate levelled on him is disturbing at best.​


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> So money launderers are honest people now? First time I've heard something like that.


I said that Chael Sonnen isn't fake like Jon Jones, going around claiming he's humble, and that he's a great person. Chael Sonnen is a cheating fraud, but he's never claimed to be something else either.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes friends it is a dark day in UFCworld. But, all is not lost. The brave and valiant sugar rashad will surely go down in defeat. It’s a suicide mission for him but, he will buy time. The time needed for the forces of light and good and humble niceness to continue their work in secret. The improbable work of turning a normal american boy into 

…........ THE BONE COLLECTOR..


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Alessia said:


> Actually I should have worded my post better about that. What I meant was "I did not find Jones at all impressive in regards to the amount of hype and GOAT talk around him."
> 
> With all that aside, he just beat a former champ and successfully defended his title and now he can call himself a true champion. He gets the respect for that, but will always lose some with how he acts. IE: Dumping Rampage at the end of Rd3.


I'm HUGE Rampage fan. I've watched him since pride and I own many old KOTC dvds that feature him. So trust me when I say I really hated watching him get embarrassed and dumped on his ass.... but it WASN'T that big of a deal. Its a fight a full contact fight. No need for kissing and hugging in between rounds.

If you don't hear Rampage bitching about it then no one else should unless you're a woman or a sissy then I understand.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

vilify said:


> I'm HUGE Rampage fan. I've watched him since pride and I own many old KOTC dvds that feature him. So trust me when I say I really hated watching him get embarrassed and dumped on his ass.... but it WASN'T that big of a deal. Its a fight a full contact fight. No need for kissing and hugging in between rounds.
> 
> If you don't hear Rampage bitching about it then no one else should unless you're a woman or a sissy then I understand.


I wasn't aware that MMA was full contact even when the rounds are over? So by that logic no one should have been offended by Paul Daley unless they are a woman or a sissy right?


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Rampage broke my heart*

___


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Ari said:


> Read the post you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I said that Chael Sonnen isn't fake like Jon Jones, going around claiming he's humble, and that he's a great person. Chael Sonnen is a cheating fraud, but he's never claimed to be something else either.


Thanks for the compliment. :thumb02:

He's never claimed to be a cheating fraud either so that contradicts your point. A money launderer is someone who is dishonest by default. How can you even argue that? A money launderer can't illegally take someone's money by saying, "hey, I'm a money launderer". Makes no sense. Yeah, I'm nitpicking, but it's flat out ridiculous how Jones gets so much hate. Fighting is supposed to be about fighting. We don't know these people personally at all, so why invest so much hate and animosity for them? I'm sure they don't give a ****. They're only getting more famous off your hate.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish he broke your computer instead


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

That reach is a HUGE problem, even moreso than Anderson Silva's reach. Jones has all the tools to become virtually unstoppable at LHW. Very impressed with Bones tonight.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Ari said:


> Read the post you ignorant buffoon.
> 
> I said that Chael Sonnen isn't *fake like Jon Jones, going around claiming he's humble*, and that he's a great person. Chael Sonnen is a cheating fraud, but he's never claimed to be something else either.


Everyone keeps saying he is fake but have no evidence to show that. All I hear is "its a vibe I get" or "he just seems cocky" or "i can tell what he really means". Until this man outright claims to be all these things, its just your personal opinion that you are declaring as fact. That move with rampage getting tossed off, could have been done differently but Jones was getting him off of him and he wasnt concerned with doing it gently but dont oveer exaggerate it. 

Rashad "all of a sudden" lovers, do not think that all of a sudden Rashad is some kind of miracle worker, he couldn't do to Rampage what Jon did. He didn't have the balls to stand with Page, he didn't have the movement to not get caught and almost finished for 3 rounds. All he was able to do was hold Page down. Lets see how much yall like Lay N Pray now, cause that is Rashad's only chance.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

JBJ has proven once again why he, like Lyoto was one, is a riddle to be solved. The real problem is even if you solve the problem can you with the fight with the solution? Rampage winged his punches, even landed a couple of them, but they didn't seem to have the power on them. By the way Jones acted it almost seemed like he wanted it to go to the 4th round. As sad as I am to say it, Rampage was out of his league, and no one, and (neg rep and all) no one is close to JBJ's level. Like Rampage said, 'It is hard figuring out your reach when his fingers are in your face.' 

JBJ's side kicks to both Shogun and Rampage's legs/knees are so underrated. It is his way of reminding you how far away you are. Rahsad, Lyoto, etc, will all fall to the champion and I can't wait to rub it in UFC_OWNS face.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The 'best' Rampage we'll ever see = his fight with Dan Henderson

He's too stubborn to be as great as he once was. His refusal to threaten with his wrestling and leg kicks these days is baffling. Even more so because he really does have the potential to be as great as ever... physically he's at his peak... mentally, he checked out ages ago.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

Im not surprised rampage got out pointed... he never fights for points, he always loses on points but wins with a tko/ko...

I thought he gave jones a good fight and was impressed alot with his cardio and takedown defence...

It seemed to me after his given performance that the choke opportunity was a rookie mistake... Idk if he was expecting a barrage of strikes but that choke just looked too eeazz... 

Either way much props to jones, those kicks dismantled rampage and this is a rampage that would utterly destroy rashad evans

If machifa loses too then we better see A.Silva vs jones before 2013


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> The 'best' Rampage we'll ever see = his fight with Dan Henderson
> 
> He's too stubborn to be as great as he once was. His refusal to threaten with his wrestling and leg kicks these days is baffling. Even more so because he really does have the potential to be as great as ever... physically he's at his peak... mentally, he checked out ages ago.


this this


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> Im not surprised rampage got out pointed... he never fights for points, he always loses on points but wins with a tko/ko...
> 
> I thought he gave jones a good fight and was impressed alot with his cardio and takedown defence...
> 
> ...


Yeah, Rampage's TDD impressed me a lot also. Getting up when JBJ is on top is impressive in itself.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> Thanks for the compliment. :thumb02:
> 
> He's never claimed to be a cheating fraud either so that contradicts your point. A money launderer is someone who is dishonest by default. How can you even argue that? A money launderer can't illegally take someone's money by saying, "hey, I'm a money launderer". Makes no sense. Yeah, I'm nitpicking, but it's flat out ridiculous how Jones gets so much hate. Fighting is supposed to be about fighting.* We don't know these people personally at all, so why invest so much hate and animosity for them? I'm sure they don't give a ****. They're only getting more famous off your hate.*


How the hell is that a contradiction? I'm not trying to argue that Chael Sonnen isn't a dishonest man. However, Sonnen doesn't claim to be one either. Koscheck doesn't claim to be a nice guy, but doesn't go around saying he is one either. I can respect that over people claiming to be someone they are not. Jones claims to be a "humble, classy fighter" when he infact truly is not. Read this interview. I have a huge problem with people like Jon Jones, and Nate Marquardt. Guys who claim to be "men of God" that personify the integrity of Mixed Martial Arts, when they're either arrogant, fake pricks, or cheaters. I will not, and will never respect a human being like that, no matter how good of a fighter they are.

On the latter part I bolded, you make a good point. And you're very right. Jones doesn't give a shit. But I won't be buying anymore cards that he'll be headlining.

Sorry I insulted you, I'll take that comment down.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Someone explain to me the point of the LHW division if JJ beats both Evans and Machida? I mean there is no one for JJ to face then unless he moves up or down or someone moves down or up (A. Silva).


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

mo25 said:


> Someone explain to me the point of the LHW division if JJ beats both Evans and Machida? I mean there is no one for JJ to face then unless he moves up or down or someone moves down or up (A. Silva).


2 fights worthy, jones vs rashad or jones vs henderson


----------



## sickcat (Apr 22, 2007)

Sometimes getting KOs is a bad thing for fighters, Rampage KO'd Chuck and Wandy and became a head hunter. I completely agree that the best Rampage we have seen was against Hendo.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Beating a fully healthy, in shape, motivated Rampage that way is nothing short of impressive. It went down almost identical to my analysis except the submission. Styles make fights and Jones is like the puzzle that Machida was for a while. Somebody will figure him out eventually. As for now, he looks unstoppable...


*P.S. I wish Anderson Silva would make 1 last jump to 205 and face Mr. Jones. That would be the Mayweather/Pacquiao of MMA...*


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Ari said:


> How the hell is that a contradiction? I'm not trying to argue that Chael Sonnen isn't a dishonest man. However, Sonnen doesn't claim to be one either. Koscheck doesn't claim to be a nice guy, but doesn't go around saying he is one either. I can respect that over people claiming to be someone they are not. Jones claims to be a "humble, classy fighter" when he infact truly is not. Read this interview. I have a huge problem with people like Jon Jones, and Nate Marquardt. Guys who claim to be "men of God" that personify the integrity of Mixed Martial Arts, when they're either arrogant, fake pricks, or cheaters. I will not, and will never respect a human being like that, no matter how good of a fighter they are.
> 
> On the latter part I bolded, you make a good point. And you're very right. Jones doesn't give a shit. But I won't be buying anymore cards that he'll be headlining.
> 
> Sorry I insulted you, I'll take that comment down.


It's okay Ari, I love you 

But I respect your opinion and feelings. It's just that how can you feel so much hate for someone you don't even know personally? All of these fighters show a certain persona. We don't know how they are with their training partners, friends, family & loved ones. It seems illogical to hate someone that I personally know nothing about. I only feel true hate for people I know a lot about or people that were once or is close to me. It's much easier to hate a guy like Chael, who's committed a serious white collar crime against the United States, over a guy like Jon Jones, who supposedly portrays a character that none of us can actually prove is false or not.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

oldfan said:


> Yes friends it is a dark day in UFCworld. But, all is not lost. The brave and valiant sugar rashad will surely go down in defeat. It’s a suicide mission for him but, he will buy time. The time needed for the forces of light and good and humble niceness to continue their work in secret. The improbable work of turning a normal american boy into
> 
> …........ THE BONE COLLECTOR..


Davis gets beaten down as bad as Hammil

Also where are ...............................who think GSP would beat Jones.

_Edited by Toxic_


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

BrutalKO said:


> ...Beating a fully healthy, in shape, motivated Rampage that way is nothing short of impressive. It went down almost identical to my analysis except the submission. Styles make fights and *Jones is like the puzzle that Machida was for a while. Somebody will figure him out eventually. As for now, he looks unstoppable...*
> 
> *P.S. I wish Anderson Silva would make 1 last jump to 205 and face Mr. Jones. That would be the Mayweather/Pacquiao of MMA...*


The only thing I see stopping Jones is age, in 20 or so years. That guy is freakishly good.

I thought that Machida would always have problems with an aggressive, technical striker. He did alot better than he should have done against Shogun at UFC 106. Machida is a counterfighter, Shogun comes at you with blazing speed and accuracy, and it forces you to fight quickly, which has always been one of Machida's only weaknesses.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

I sooooo disagree I feel this was the best rampage we have seen... he was just facing the best fighter he has ever faced

Let's be honest page doesn't fight for points, in fact he always loses on points but manages to get the ko/tko

His take down defence and cardiovascular were the best they have ever been...

THIS RAMPAGE WOULD DEFEAT RASHAD AND MACHIDA AND SHOGUN but he wasn't fighting these guys, he was fighting the next generation of fighter and was down 11 inches of reach... he did well and made jones earn it... 

Everyone knows being up on points vs dangerous fighters like rampage means nothing until its over... Cgood job jones you are a.true champ now


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> I sooooo disagree I feel this was the best rampage we have seen... he was just facing the best fighter he has ever faced
> 
> Let's be honest page doesn't fight for points, in fact he always loses on points but manages to get the no/tko
> 
> ...


Quit it you are wrong


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> It's okay Ari, I love you
> 
> But I respect your opinion and feelings. It's just that how can you feel so much hate for someone you don't even know personally? All of these fighters show a certain persona. We don't know how they are with their training partners, friends, family & loved ones. It seems illogical to hate someone that I personally know nothing about. I only feel true hate for people I know a lot about or people that were once or is close to me. It's much easier to hate a guy like Chael, who's committed a serious white collar crime against the United States, over a guy like Jon Jones, who supposedly portrays a character that none of us can actually prove is false or not.


No, no...I agree. And I'm sorry.

I don't know alot about Jones except from interviews and what I see on TV because that's all we as fans have the privilege of viewing, and I don't particularly like what I see. Jones just seems like a hard guy to like, alot of his recent behavior to me seems to contradict who he says he is.

That's the issue I take with Jones.

& I'm sorry but LOL at guy's comment. Wildly inappropriate but hilarious.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Ari said:


> *I am absolutely embarrassed that Jon Jones is a champion in the UFC*. That guy is such an arrogant asshole he makes Brendan Schaub and Dan Hardy look humble. I will seriously be rooting for Rashad to beat Jones, and I've never rooted for Rashad before.


were u embarrassed when griffin became champion too??


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Kreed said:


> were u embarrassed when griffin became champion too??


Or you know the guy who ran from the cops in a car with his face on it, or got arrested for beating his porn star wife.

Don't you think those two men are a _wee_ bit more embarrassing than Jones and Griffin.


----------



## cookiefritas (Jun 17, 2011)

Jones is a great fighter but i think that machida can beat him. He struggledd mightidly to take page down and I see the same thing happening against machida. Machida can chop him down with leg kicks and work the body. Page has slow and choreographed leg kicks and was able to tag bones a couple of times. Page was too predictable and I really expected him to throw bombs to the body and throw uppercuts from the clinch but he just went head hunting tonight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Kreed said:


> were u embarrassed when griffin became champion too??





John8204 said:


> Or you know the guy who ran from the cops in a car with his face on it, or got arrested for beating his porn star wife.
> 
> Don't you think those two men are a _wee_ bit more embarrassing than Jones and Griffin.


yeah....but....

at least those guys didn't wear fake glasses and claim to listen to Marvin Gaye


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage is a shell of himself. Obviously doing it for the money but wondering if he'll call it quits soon. He looked like hell tonight, got beaten up and basically quit.

Great takedown as usual from Bones, the takedown in the fourth with overhooks was just nutty.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

all i know is page got paid, u know how much he is making for giving a shout out to those sponsor? I knew jones was gonna win, but kinda shocked it went that long. Hell anyone could have predicted the outcome when u try to box with a dude who has a 11.5 inch reach.

Still love page though, always puts on a good show and a great personality in the ufc.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I agree with you Marc, I think this whole Spy thing was just Page's attempt to give more attention to Musclefarm.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

He stood there and got beat up on boring fashion. And at any rate, reach is far from the end all be all in boxing. Otherwise Tye Fields would be a monster and not a scrub. The problem is Rampage is now extremely plodding and barely moves...basically didn't try to win. Didn't put himself in danger to do the damage.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

All i know is if i ever meet forrest i will give him an apology. Before this fight it made me sick that he was ufc champ. However i may just give him his props as silva and jones are clearly on another level.

Would love to see page vs forrest in Japan if shogun fails to happen.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

We're talking about the Rashad that almost got tapped out by Tito? The Rashad that could (and should be a middleweight). Anyways I wish Evan's all the luck in the world I hope he keeps it very close and that the UFC sends him down to fight Anderson after this because that is a fight I want to see.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> We're talking about the Rashad that almost got tapped out by Tito? The Rashad that could (and should be a middleweight). Anyways I wish Evan's all the luck in the world I hope he keeps it very close and that the UFC sends him down to fight Anderson after this because that is a fight I want to see.


that same tito got killed by evans years later...that same tito that killed bader. Evans is on a different level now, way better all around and smarter. If the evans that fought tito fought rampage he would have stand with page.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm talking about what happened to Evan's in the Tito match last month. Tito stumbled him and went for the guillotine, almost landed it....

you really don't recall that?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I'm talking about what happened to Evan's in the Tito match last month. Tito stumbled him and went for the guillotine, almost landed it....
> 
> you really don't recall that?


Now i do, gotta rewatch that fight, all i remember is evans slamming him and then the ko shot.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well damn - Foot fetich spreading like wildfire


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rashad has looked excellent in his last two fights. Particularly the last one....physically he looked better than ever and his submission grappling was off the charts compared to what he's shown in the past.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

As dominate as Jones has been in the UFC, I refuse to hope on the Bones Jones Bandwagon just yet. Only because the last time I hopped on someones bandwagon, they won a controversial decision, got knocked out by the same guy, then lost again.

I think if any body gives Jones a run for his money, it's Rashad only because they trained.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Rampage is a shell of himself. Obviously doing it for the money but wondering if he'll call it quits soon. He looked like hell tonight, got beaten up and basically quit.
> 
> Great takedown as usual from Bones, the takedown in the fourth with overhooks was just nutty.


Quinton was not really deserving of this title shot. He was simply available and marketable. 

As far as his skills, he's always been a one-dimensional fighter in the UFC. But that one dimension was so good, he remained at or near the top of the division. 

With the rise of Shogun, Machida, Evans and Jones, along with Phil Davis, Quinton is an also-ran.

I'm surprised anyone thought he had a legitimate shot--he barely beat a burned out Matt Hamill. 

Quinton's got a nasty snarl, and he wears a chain, but he's so slow now, that's about all that's intimidating about him. He's about to become the George Foreman of the UFC.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

michelangelo said:


> Quinton was not really deserving of this title shot. He was simply available and marketable.
> 
> As far as his skills, he's always been a one-dimensional fighter in the UFC. But that one dimension was so good, he remained at or near the top of the division.
> 
> ...


Jackson has always had good wrestling and very good takedown defense. Yes, he relies primarily too much on his punching power, but I wouldn't really call him one-dimensional.

Barely beat a burned out Matt Hamill? Jackson absolutely tooled Hamill. It was sad to watch. Hamill had nothing for Jackson.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Great performance from Jones, a lot of what he did was defended but a lack of offense from Rampage meant he got through eventually. Jones is now very proven for me, beating Shogun and Rampage back to back is more than enough, but he is still an asshole and still does have some issues which may become more obvious in the future.

One issue is his weight, he has already conceded that a move to HW is almost inevitable, but after last night I don't like his chances at HW. Rampage got out from under him several times, even when Jones had full mount, and Jones couldn't employ his signature elbows to large effect. Rampage is an extremely good defensive wrestler, better IMO than some of the guys at HW, but they are much bigger and much stronger up there and could easily do what Rampage did.

Another thing is, Jones does lack firepower. Yes he is putting guys away, but fight-changing power is something that nearly everyone at HW and LHW posess, and I'm yet to see it from Jon. At HW he will be having to exchange with opponents more so than he is now, he won't always be able to pick from distance and avoid attacks with a simple sidestep. Also seems that his strikes are very taxing on his own body, he had both feet wrapped up big time after the fight.

But for now he is at LHW and with a lack of men any bigger than Rampage in the Top 5, I think Jones should be able to defend a couple more times. He's just beaten two very dangerous strikers, one with a great BJJ game and one with great wrestling, both very durable and hard-hitting, IMO the two next best LHW's to Jones. Not sure what anyone else can offer, Machida theoretically should have a lot of trouble because he fights at range, but he is very fast and precise. Evans has his insider knowledge and looked reformed against Ortiz, but he's quite short. Shogun will get another shot if he beats Hendo, he always wins rematches but Jones handled him like no one else has, questions over his condition for the fight are just speculatory.

Congrats to Jones, can't wait to see him fight again but I'm glad he's not going to say anything leading up to his next fight.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh please. Heavyweights are godawful. A simple sidestep is much more viable over the likes of Shane Carwin and Frank Mir than much quicker and more skilled LHWs like Shogun and Rampage.

Jones has a reach advantage over any fighter in the sport, so yes, he'll pretty much be able to stay on the outside like that at will.

The only HW Jones has to worry about in the future is Cain...and that's a great fight down the road.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> Oh please. Heavyweights are godawful. A simple sidestep is much more viable over the likes of Shane Carwin and Frank Mir than much quicker and more skilled LHWs like Shogun and Rampage.
> 
> Jones has a reach advantage over any fighter in the sport, so yes, he'll pretty much be able to stay on the outside like that at will.
> 
> The only HW Jones has to worry about in the future is Cain...and that's a great fight down the road.


Carwin and Mir are a notch below Rua and Jackson in their respective divisions. The average HW height and reach is bigger than average LHW, Jones is very skilled but his length confuses opponents often on it's own, he just has to hold his hand out to demonstrate it and they don't know what to do. He won't have that luxury against many HW's.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Alessia said:


> Wasn't either by either of them, mainly Jones.
> 
> All this hype around Jones and honestly he didn't look like what the hype was making him out to be in this fight.
> 
> 2-3 title defenses is what I'm giving Jones.


Doesn't live up to the hype? He just outclassed a very fit Rampage Jackson in every round finishing him off with an RNC. What did you expect him to do? :confused02:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Man, Jon Jones is actually too good. This is the best Rampage we've ever seen, the most dedicated, the fittest, and the best prepared, and Jones still beat the shit out of him. I'm a big fan of both guys, but was cheering on Quinton, but as soon as the fight started it was obvious who was going to take it. Jones is on another level in the division, and I see him being capable of doing that to everyone, except maybe Rashad. The scary thing with Jones though, is that he's still getting better every fight. How good is the dude gonna be in a year? Good luck Rashad Evans, you're going to need it. A fired up, annoyed, even more motivated Jon Jones is going to be a scary prospect.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> Man, Jon Jones is actually too good. *This is the best Rampage we've ever seen*, the most dedicated, the fittest, and the best prepared, and Jones still beat the shit out of him. I'm a big fan of both guys, but was cheering on Quinton, but as soon as the fight started it was obvious who was going to take it. Jones is on another level in the division, and I see him being capable of doing that to everyone, except maybe Rashad. The scary thing with Jones though, is that he's still getting better every fight. How good is the dude gonna be in a year? Good luck Rashad Evans, you're going to need it. A fired up, annoyed, even more motivated Jon Jones is going to be a scary prospect.


:laugh:

Maybe if you started watching MMA in 2009.


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Danm2501 said:


> Man, Jon Jones is actually too good. *This is the best Rampage we've ever seen, the most dedicated, the fittest, and the best prepared, and Jones still beat the shit out of him.* I'm a big fan of both guys, but was cheering on Quinton, but as soon as the fight started it was obvious who was going to take it. Jones is on another level in the division, and I see him being capable of doing that to everyone, except maybe Rashad. The scary thing with Jones though, is that he's still getting better every fight. How good is the dude gonna be in a year? Good luck Rashad Evans, you're going to need it. A fired up, annoyed, even more motivated Jon Jones is going to be a scary prospect.


I don't understand why people KEEP referring to "this was the best Rampage we've ever seen". It seriously makes no sense to me. 

Did Page try to kick Jones?
Did Page try to clinch with Jones?
Did Page try to take Jones down?
Did Page do anything but try to headhunt?

Seriously, for about 20 minutes that was his entire game plan, to take JJs head off. This isn't the Page that use to go out there and mix it up, he's extremely one dimensional now and it was shown clearly at 135.

I do agree that he was probably is great shape and extremely motivated but it just seemed like the guy forgot his gameplan 2 minutes into the match. I sort of call this the Anderson Silva effect because he, as does JJ, makes you intimated and forget what you need to do in the fight (okami?).

I'm placing my hope and support behind Evans now because this guy will be a freaking MONSTER when he faces JJ. One of the best (if not the sole best) head movement in the UFC, excellent striking, excellent TDD, and a proven elite wrestler. Not one dimensional like Page is at all. If he get over the whole aura of JJ and not be intimated like Page was I give this fight Evans via TKO/KO.

I know this dude (Evans) is pissed off now because it was written ALL over his face after Rogan brought the two together at the mic and JJ said something of the sort "I'm not going to say anything but I know you will, but you've ruined my night twice in a row now". Rashad was PISSSSSSEDDDDDDDD.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I wasn't able to watch the fight live, i felt asleep after Diaz, so i only saw it in the morning.

All i gotta say is...


Lyoto will beat Jones EASY!!!!!!!!


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I just rewatched the fight and I have to say, Joe Rogan's commentary was borderline stupid. He must have been watching a much more excting fight, Jones was the aggressor and Quinton fought mostly defensively, but the fight was actually quite uneventful and very little damage was inflicted by either man.

Jones threw mostly kicks, his low kicks were landing but nearly all high kicks were blocked or missed. Most of his punches hit thin air. His takedown attempts were all denied until the 3rd round, and when he landed that takedown, he obtained full mount, landed a few punches and one cutting elbow, then Jackson escaped back to standing.

Quinton threw very little, the few kicks he threw were 100% successful, and every time he attacked with his hands Jones ran away. He defended Jones' takedowns extremely well, kept the fight where he wanted it but despite very slick striking defense, didn't amount one good offense. He got taken down in the 4th, turned to protect a cut over his right eye and gave up his back in the process, leading to a choke by Jones.

Rogan was getting really excited about Jones but Jones was anything but devastating last night, I think Steven Seagal would have given a more realistic commentary. I think Jones' next defense could be very tough for him, and if Rampage maintains his current form he is going to be hard to beat for any upcoming opponents.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

SM33 said:


> I just rewatched the fight and I have to say, Joe Rogan's commentary was borderline stupid. He must have been watching a much more excting fight, Jones was the aggressor and Quinton fought mostly defensively, but the fight was actually quite uneventful and very little damage was inflicted by either man.
> 
> Jones threw mostly kicks, his low kicks were landing but nearly all high kicks were blocked or missed. Most of his punches hit thin air. His takedown attempts were all denied until the 3rd round, and when he landed that takedown, he obtained full mount, landed a few punches and one cutting elbow, then Jackson escaped back to standing.
> 
> ...


Well that's one spin on the fight. Here's a couple more...




















I think what you call uneventful I call noncompetitive.

It looked like Jones and a sparring partner walking through his game plan for the real Rampage.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage hasn't been a great fighter since 2006.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I think what you call uneventful I call noncompetitive.
> 
> It looked like Jones and a sparring partner walking through his game plan for the real Rampage.


You just showed GIFs of Rampage getting hit by a spinning elbow which he has said didn't hurt at all, and of him ducking a telegraphed kick then defending one of Jones' patented trips.

That not noncompetetive, Rogan would have been screaming about Jones dominating, but in fact neither man was achieving much.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Maybe if you started watching MMA in 2009.


This. It really puzzles me that people keep on saying it. Either they're buying into the UFC's video packages, or they're doing their damnedest to validate Jones. Bones is a hell of a talent, but people... this was by far NOT the best Rampage Jackson we've ever seen. I urge you to go back in time and watch a few of this man's fights pre-2008 to see how good he truly was (and still has the potential to be, if he'll just take his head out of his arse). 

Jones is already a legend at 24. I respect his skills, and think the sky is the limits. I am not a hater. That said, I can say with relative ease that Rashad Evans will be a much greater test for Jones than Jackson was last night. Evans differs not only in his skill set, but mindset as well. He was headed down the very same path as Jackson re: headhunting. Machida showed him that wouldn't always work, and Evans actually took that lesson to heart. I wish Jackson would do the same, because he has more tools than he's shown these last few years.

Though I will say this for Rampage... he did a great job at defending last night. Blocked many a strike and take down.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Rampage will probably never be the same because he's not hungry anymore(literally and figuratively).

When he was with Juanito he could really box, now he just does the same shoulder roll 3, 4 combo every single time. Literally can't even knock out Jardine and Hammill at this point. He also could offensively wrestle very well as well. Even as late as 2007 in the Hendo fight(still with Juanito), he was able to outwrestle Hendo for 25 minutes. 

Plus now he's just old, Rampage was never a fantastic athlete but he was sure a lot quicker and lighter on his feet in the PRIDE days than this comically plodding fighter we see today.

If you want to look at a really good Rampage look at the one from the FIRST Liddell fight(the 2nd time around he was still pretty good too though).

Lastly, all this nonsense about being in the best shape of his life is just that. Rampage has really always had pretty good cardio(except recently...ie the Rashad fight) and went 25 grueling minutes with Hendo very easily. This fight he got tired late in the third and wanted to quit...which he did, by basically giving Jones that choke.

My God...I can see some of the people in this topic are precisely the types of people the UFC hype machine targets most ardently.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Sometimes I think Rampage has a pretty sorry fight IQ and gameplanning. This was one of those times. Leg kicks were working great, so let's throw a couple of them, go back to punches and never do them again. Then every time they clinched up he should've been throwing uppercuts from the clinch or on the exit instead of pushing Jones away and letting him re-establish the distance. It hurt to watch. It was a winnable fight for rampage and he threw away all his opportunities.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

SM33 said:


> I just rewatched the fight and I have to say, Joe Rogan's commentary was borderline stupid. He must have been watching a much more excting fight, Jones was the aggressor and Quinton fought mostly defensively, but the fight was actually quite uneventful and very little damage was inflicted by either man.
> 
> Jones threw mostly kicks, his low kicks were landing but nearly all high kicks were blocked or missed. Most of his punches hit thin air. His takedown attempts were all denied until the 3rd round, and when he landed that takedown, he obtained full mount, landed a few punches and one cutting elbow, then Jackson escaped back to standing.
> 
> ...


This, there wasn't much successful offense outside of leg kicks for a fight that made it into the championship rounds. Jones threw a lot of "get away from me strikes" and did a lot of stalling in the clinch and Rampage pretty much just defended really well and threw haymakers occasionally. Rampage has the tools to win but he doesn't use them. I think Rashad will beat Bones he will close the distance faster and go for takedowns to wear Bones out. 

I don't know what was up with the ref in this fight not once admonishing Bones for the low blow, shoving his fingers into his eye, and especially flipping him after the bell. Honestly he probably should have a point taken away for the flip it was well after the round ended. I'm a fan of the guy but you can't claim he is some great humble sportsman after doing that.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

osmium said:


> This, there wasn't much successful offense outside of leg kicks for a fight that made it into the championship rounds. Jones threw a lot of "get away from me strikes" and did a lot of stalling in the clinch and Rampage pretty much just defended really well and threw haymakers occasionally. Rampage has the tools to win but he doesn't use them. I think Rashad will beat Bones he will close the distance faster and go for takedowns to wear Bones out.
> 
> I don't know what was up with the ref in this fight not once admonishing Bones for the low blow, shoving his fingers into his eye, and especially flipping him after the bell. *Honestly he probably should have a point taken away for the flip it was well after the round ended. I'm a fan of the guy but you can't claim he is some great humble sportsman after doing that*.


He was caught in an awkward spot. He could have stayed on his knees with his head between Rampages legs and waited for rampage to let him up... he made a split second decision. I would have done the same.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

oldfan said:


> He was caught in an awkward spot. He could have stayed on his knees with his head between Rampages legs and waited for rampage to let him up... he made a split second decision. I would have done the same.


That or he could have just backed his head out and stood up Rampage wasn't controlling his body. There is no difference in doing that and throwing a punch after the round Rampage could have easily slammed his head off the mat and became concussed or gotten a stinger. It is dirty and uncalled for Bones knows he shouldn't do that.


----------



## R_Ares_M (Sep 9, 2011)

*Takeya Mizugaki vs. Cole Escovedo*

That was a awsome figth to watch. He deserve the Ko of the night in my opinion. He is probably my favorite japanese fist flying type of guy out there. If people didnt saw that fight google it it s a must watch


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Joe Rogans commentary almost, almost just ruined the entire fight for me. I've never heard such biased commentary in my life, awful.

One thing I gathered from this. Cain Velasquez would beat Jon Jones.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> One thing I gathered from this. Cain Velasquez would beat Jon Jones.


Well obviously, did anyone really think Bones would beat him before this fight. Mir would beat Bones as they are right now.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

osmium said:


> That or he could have just backed his head out and stood up Rampage wasn't controlling his body. There is no difference in doing that and throwing a punch after the round Rampage could have easily slammed his head off the mat and became concussed or gotten a stinger. It is dirty and uncalled for Bones knows he shouldn't do that.


He probably shouldn't have done it but it's doubtful that Jon would want to be on his knees in front of someones crotch. That's a recipe for some shenanigans, especially from a fighter like Rampage.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> Well obviously, did anyone really think Bones would beat him before this fight. Mir would beat Bones as they are right now.


I'll be honest, I was beginning to think that Jones' take downs were just unstoppable. I thought that he would take any fighter down on the planet with ease. Last night was a huge reality check.

I actually now think Machida has a great shot at pulling it off.


----------



## Ytsephill (Feb 5, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Joe Rogans commentary almost, almost just ruined the entire fight for me. I've never heard such


Same here. Did not expect that from Rogan.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

JOnes honestly surpised me in this fight, compared in the Shogun fight. I actually feel the opposite way to how the great and majetic Segal feels. I thinks Jones showed his improvements as a fighter in spades last night. 

He mixed his kicks great, worked Rampage's body, head and legs and reacted well when Rampage came in to counter off the kick. 

He controlled range very well by threatening front kicks, frog kicks and side kicks, and using his straight punches and occasional hook punches to keep Rampage out of his range. 

For me Rd 3 was the difference maker in the fight. 
-Rampage started getting closer more often with the bomb, but wasn't setting it up with more techical straight punches like a jab, so it wasn't landing easily. 
-Jones' leg kicks started paying dividends. Rampage's movement looked stalled he was limping after a frog kick
-Jones finally was able to land his takedowns. I'm sure if it says more about Rampage's TDD, or the rating of JOnes' TDs that it took three rounds of trying to get the fight to the ground. 
-They both looked dog tired between round 3 and 4. 

Also, I read the play-by-play on mmafighting last night (because the card wasn't worth 50 bucks, watched it free on putlocker this morning) and they said Rampage was playing possum when he leaned back against the cage in round 4... No way was he playing possum, he was rocked. 

Jones landed a straight, and Rampage dropped his hands and stumbled a step forward. Then a second later, stumbles backwards and leans against the cage. Rocked, badly. 

Also: Probably one of the top 10 best LHW title fights I've ever seen. Great fight.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

*Anyone else think that Rampage just gave up?*

I know that the mods will probably bury this into obscurity in some other thread, but does anyone else feel that when Page's back was taken that he really didn't try to fend off the RNC. Either that or he has one of the poorest defences I've ever seen. Bones essentially slipped that choke in on his second attempt with incredibly little resistance from Page. I think Page had had enough and just decided to let it happen. Better than getting ko'd or beaten into a ref stoppage I guess.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup, pretty much.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

His will was broken for sure. But in a way your implication seems to be a little bit that he gave the fight to Jones.

Plain and simple, Rampage was schooled and tooled by a much more talented fighter. There is no other way of looking at it unless you are the most biased fan imagninable.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Same thing happened to Bader, he checked out mentally when Jones dumped him at the end of the round.

Jones breaks peoples wills and bones at the same time, cool to watch.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

BrianRClover said:


> His will was broken for sure. But in a way your implication seems to be a little bit that he gave the fight to Jones.
> 
> Plain and simple, Rampage was schooled and tooled by a much more talented fighter. There is no other way of looking at it unless you are the most biased fan imagninable.


No, no...not gave the fight to Jones...just gave up when he could have tried a lot harder to escape -seems he just didn't want to continue. Jones gave him a beating for sure.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Rampage will probably never be the same because he's not hungry anymore(literally and figuratively).
> 
> When he was with Juanito he could really box, now he just does the same shoulder roll 3, 4 combo every single time. Literally can't even knock out Jardine and Hammill at this point. He also could offensively wrestle very well as well. Even as late as 2007 in the Hendo fight(still with Juanito), he was able to outwrestle Hendo for 25 minutes.
> 
> ...


QFT. Rampage isn't the same fighter that he once was, he might have been in the best shape of his life (according to him) but I don't think that it was the best Rampage eva. He was slow, predicable, one dimensional and even his boxing was nonexistent. I was wondering when he was going to go some body shots, or grab one of JBJ's kicks and take him down, but all he did was headhunt and become a stationary target.

Can't take any credit away from JBJ though he fought an excellent fight. I said it before the only ones that are going to challenge him at LHW are Rashad, Machida, and Rampage in that order, and the only reason I put Page in that category is because of his ability to take lots of damage, the possibility for 1 punch ko and his wrestling ability. But I knew he would have to close the distance and try and Randy Couture him against the cage and dirty box but he did none of that.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is hard to peel arms off that are that long once it is sunk in because you can hide your wrists so far behind the head. It was sunken in deep too he didn't have much longer before he went out.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

No. Jones will continue to choke people out because he has unmatched upper body strength and leverage due to his freakishly huge body.

Give Jones some credit, Rampage aint no punk who gives up unless he has to.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

osmium said:


> It is hard to peel arms off that are that long once it is sunk in because you can hide your wrists so far behind the head. It was sunken in deep too he didn't have much longer before he went out.


Once they are sunk in there is little one can do, yes. It is the point before that, where his RNC defence was non-existant. You could pretty much see it in his face that he had had enough and just let the choke happen.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Man I can't stand Jones, sleezy, fake humble, arrogant asshole. I even like him less than Koscheck & Hughes...still like him more than Sonnen tho.

I'll give him props where it's due and the guy is an absolute beast, I've been sold on him as a fighter since the Vera fight but man oh man I can't stand the guy, he really creeps me out.

I dislike Rashad so when I'm rooting for him you know I really dislike his opponent.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Jon Jones is a freaking beast. No surprises here to be honest. The one thing I was surprised about a bit is that it took him this long to finish the fight and that he actually subbed Rampage. If he gets past Rashad and Machida he will be champ for a long time.

Great fighter that I would love to be a fan of but I really can't get behind him with the stuff he pulls. Saying one thing, then completely ignoring what he said and saying the opposite, dropping Rampage on his face after the bell. I don't know it just strikes me as childish behavior.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Hiro said:


> No. Jones will continue to choke people out because he has unmatched upper body strength and leverage due to his freakishly huge body.
> 
> Give Jones some credit, Rampage aint no punk who gives up unless he has to.


If you have done BJJ (maybe you have), you'd know that there was a lot more he could have done to stop that choke. Upper body strength does not play that big a role. It is technique to get your opponent into position to get the choke in. Bones had to do very little to sink it. Rampage just accepted it. All credit to Jones...he is the best right now at LHW.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Jon Jones is a freaking beast. No surprises here to be honest. The one thing I was surprised about a bit is that it took him this long to finish the fight and that he actually subbed Rampage. If he gets past Rashad and Machida he will be champ for a long time.
> 
> Great fighter that I would love to be a fan of but I really can't get behind him with the stuff he pulls. Saying one thing, then completely ignoring what he said and saying the opposite,* dropping Rampage on his face after the bell*. I don't know it just strikes me as childish behavior.


That and the constant fingers in the eyes really annoy me,
so i'm starting to believe he's a dirty fighter.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

AmdM said:


> That and the constant fingers in the eyes really annoy me,
> so i'm starting to believe he's a dirty fighter.





Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Jon Jones is a freaking beast. No surprises here to be honest. The one thing I was surprised about a bit is that it took him this long to finish the fight and that he actually subbed Rampage. If he gets past Rashad and Machida he will be champ for a long time.
> 
> Great fighter that I would love to be a fan of but I really can't get behind him with the stuff he pulls. Saying one thing, then completely ignoring what he said and saying the opposite, dropping Rampage on his face after the bell. I don't know it just strikes me as childish behavior.


Jones is an awesome fighter, but he needs to grow the f*ck up and stop acting like that. he didn't need eye pokes, low blows, and dropping people after the round finished to get Jackson riled up.

The interviews also didn't endear me to him, he seems like it's all so much too soon and he's acting out like a child
who wants all the attention he can muster.

Just fight JBJ!!! You are awesome at that....so do it!!!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey, I get as annoyed as anyone with cocky fighters. But I think people need to give Bones a break. 

He's still very young and is probably still trying to figure out how to present himself publicly. 

One minute, he's all swagger. The next, he's humble and respectful. What that says to me is he's unsure of himself.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Fair point vandalian


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

I don't know if he gave up, but it hardly matters. Whether he gave up or not, Rampage had no way to win and he knew it. He just looked lost the whole fight.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Woah DarkKnight that language is not called for FFS!


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Open letter to Rampage:*

Dear Rampage,

Please retire. You are a one-dimensional/predictable fighter. You've surrounded yourself with a bunch of boxing coaches or _Yes Men_ so you'll never improve. The game has changed and guys with your limited skill set are irrelevant in today's UFC. I understand that you are still a big draw but since you will never improve, you will lose to any serious 205lb fighter.

I predicted that you would be choked out in the 3rd but because of Jones' respect for you, he saved the choking for the 4th. If you continue to fight, your PRIDE days will seem like a joke. It's not that you are washed up or old, it's just that you have refused to evolve while MMA was evolving.

Anyway, go do movies, _design_ video games, or maybe even try stand up comedy because _*you can't do this work*_. Once again, please retire. 

Yours truly,
music5x5


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Losing to Jon Jones isnt shameful but i believe Rampage as a top 5 fighter is done but then again I believed Lyoto beat him anyways so i think that Lucky decision only glossed over the fact that his recent fights have been sub par.

Retiring probably is the best option , but he wont so i believe he needs a serious step down in competition , maybe a Griffin rematch.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rampage doesn't post here.

http://twitter.com/#!/Rampage4real


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

He can still beat 90% of the division but, he should retire? That makes sense.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

MikeHawk said:


> He can still beat 90% of the division but, he should retire? That makes sense.


Whats he got left to do in MMA , he is on the down hill. He can beat 90% of the division perhaps but then again because its the weakest division behind HW and he just blew his last title shot realistically he will get , all thats left is rematches.

What motivation can he have after being destroyed knowing that he wont get another shot for a long time and he has lost to Evans , Griffin and Rua. Two of them will be in line before he will be again and he lost in many peoples eyes to Machida and even if you dont think he did he still was the only guy to get beaten up in that fight so really i cant see what motivation he has to continue other than Pay.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree that Jackson doesn't have the most versatile skill-set and that he's not going to be champion again after last night's performance. 

However, I disagree that he can't beat "serious 205" fighters. He not too long ago beat Machida, a guy who was a heavy favorite and is top 5 or even top 3 in the division. I'd have him beating Griffin in a second fight as well along with Franklin and most others.

I mean, just 'cause you're not holding that belt again, doesn't mean you should retire. Rampage can still beat the vast majority at 205 and even high up guys like Machida on a good night.

The vast majority of fighters on the UFC roster will never hold a belt or even fight for one, should they retire?


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

*Jon Jones picking up and throwing Rampage after the bell*










So who thinks Rashad is going to talk about this in the buildup for the next fight? Something like "he won't punk me like that"


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> What motivation can he have after being destroyed knowing that he wont get another shot for a long time and he has lost to Evans , Griffin and Rua. Two of them will be in line before he will be again and he lost in many peoples eyes to Machida and even if you dont think he did he still was the only guy to get beaten up in that fight so really i cant see what motivation he has to continue other than Pay.


That's and odd way to look at a sport like this. Tons of people get destroyed by champions regularly, with no chance of coming back better and taking the belt. Yet, they keep fighting because getting the belt isn't the only goal these guys have.

I'm sure he doesn't wanna go out on a loss anyway.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great class by Jones, just an all around stand up guy. :thumbsdown:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

I think your comments about Rampage's accent are offensive and naive. There are literally hundreds if not thousands of identifiable seperate accents across the English speaking world, some are more standardised than others, have you considered that fact that Rampage's accent is less standardised because it retains features of English that were - ironically - once the standard?


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

All I see is Jones willingly being tea bagged by Rampage.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

It was out of line, not hugely, but over the line. Jones shouldn't have done it, but on the other hand, it's up to the bloody ref to say/do something. If the ref did say anything to Jones, I never saw it. Not saying he should take a point, (this time) but he should have warned him.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

If Rampage didn't like it he should have done something about it. Simple as that.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

Finnsidious said:


> It was out of line, not hugely, but over the line. Jones shouldn't have done it, but on the other hand, it's up to the bloody ref to say/do something. If the ref did say anything to Jones, I never saw it. Not saying he should take a point, (this time) but he should have warned him.


Should haves:

1) Ref should have said something

2) Jones should be less of a dick.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

music5x5 said:


> that's why you sound like a slave fresh off the plantation.


What a horrible, racist comment.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I think people are making too much of this. I don't believe it was ever in Jones's mind to "throw" jackson. he just wanted to extricate himself from an awkward and submissive position in a dominant alpha way.

I also think the way Quinton flopped down, laid there and looked at the ref, he was playing it like a soccer drama queen.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think people are making too much of this. I don't believe it was ever in Jones's mind to "throw" jackson. he just wanted to extricate himself from an awkward and submissive position in a dominant alpha way.
> 
> I also think the way Quinton flopped down, laid there and looked at the ref, he was playing it like a soccer drama queen.


Come on man, we're not watching Apes in the jungle. Jones could have easily went backwards instead of standing up and holding Rampages legs and dumping him, it's clear he did it on purpose. 

Is it what everyone is making it out to be no, he didn't KJ Noons him and straight KO drop him after the bell but he was an asshole about it. All this is to me is more examples of Jones being kind of fake. However, Jones is not even close to the first guy that went from nice guy outside of the cage/ring to a complete asshole and machine in the ring. Look at prime Wand, he was always a nice guy to his fans and media, but it's pretty well known that he walked like he was the shit and was a complete monster in the cage.

Some guys become a different person when the cage closes, you have to be almost, you can't be the guy that brutally destroys guys with his fists when you're waiting in line at the bank and the guy in front of you is taking too long.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Why is it that Jones whips the shit out of Shogun...who everyone had as a top 2 LHW in the world. And its fine.

But Rampage does better than Shogun...and he is said to have looked lost, should retire, gave up?

Why?

HE did begtter than Shogun. I thought he actually did better than I expected. But I wasn't one to buy the UFC's hype that Rampage had a legit shot of winning. He had a shot..as does everyone in MMA...but not much.

He looked ok. Who is going to look any better vs Jones? Geeez..


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wait so you do the best of all a phenoms opponents, clearly have him worried about your power, stuff most of his take downs and throws, get up from under his mount and get choked out in the fourth and you should retire? Not to mention you beat very quality opponents to get the shot.

If that's the case, this guy should have retired a long long time ago, remember this fight?










What about this guy?










Or this guy?









Remember this guy? 









For real who is more predictable than Dan Henderson? He is going to try to KO you or take you down, and he's a single win away from a shot at Jones.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

astrallite said:


> This is a non-issue...Jones took a shot, the bell rang, and he aborted it and just shrugged him off backwards. He didn't slam him, didn't dump him on his head. Rampage landed on all fours from about a foot off the ground, didn't hurt him at all.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

i dont think he gave up, he was just tooled.

note: i like the way Jones set it up, put his left arm on the other side of ramapages head to give him a false sense, then bang brings it on the other side and sinks in Choke. pretty amatuer by rampage


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> Should haves:
> 
> 1) Ref should have said something
> 
> 2) Jones should be less of a dick.


Rampage picks guys up and slams them on their head from 6 feet - that's dangerous. What Jones did is nothing.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

once again Jones shows his true colors.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

M.C said:


> Great class by Jones, just an all around stand up guy. :thumbsdown:


i didnt see anything wrong with it. you wanted him to keep his had wedged on rampages scrotum?

Jones is pure martial arts practioner that is full of class:thumb02:


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

oldfan said:


> I think people are making too much of this. I don't believe it was ever in Jones's mind to "throw" jackson. he just wanted to extricate himself from an awkward and submissive position in a dominant alpha way.
> 
> I also think the way Quinton flopped down, laid there and looked at the ref, he was playing it like a soccer drama queen.


+1....when bullies get bullied it freaks them out.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I know that the mods will probably bury this into obscurity in some other thread, but does anyone else feel that when Page's back was taken that he really didn't try to fend off the RNC. Either that or he has one of the poorest defences I've ever seen. Bones essentially slipped that choke in on his second attempt with incredibly little resistance from Page. I think Page had had enough and just decided to let it happen. Better than getting ko'd or beaten into a ref stoppage I guess.


He was overmatched and tired - bad combination.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yeah he definitely didn't look like he was in any hurry to defend that choke, but I don't think Jones did enough to break him.

Might have been the air, a lot of guys looked like they were crumbling under it.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Ok, real talk yeah - Jones is a ****. A hardcore **** and I don't think I will ever like him. I don't care about 'haters gonna hate blah blah' Jones just makes me sick to my stomach.
> 
> More real talk - guy is a fantastic athlete. Highly skilled and extremely dangerous. He did a damn good job against Jackson.
> 
> ...


Nah, Jones could've taken him down if he needed to -- why bother when you're slapping the sh** out of a guy on your feet?


----------



## Jadey (Dec 10, 2009)

The Jones dump at the end of the round sealed it I think. Rampage knew he was outclassed, and couldn't seem to deviate from his gameplan of 'swing to knock him out'. I think if Rampage could adapt a little better his confidence would have seen him through.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

He was tired because he was overmatched.

JJ is a bad matchup for anyone at 206 and under.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Jones systematically beat the fighting spirit out of Rampage. he was too quick, too strong in the clinch, had to diverse a striking repertoire for Rampage to settle into any rhythm.

It was a war of range, the 11 and a half inch reach advantage allowed Jones to simply stand out of Rampages reach and constantly pepper him with strikes from all manner of angles, Rampage was reduced to avoiding being knocked out at hoping to get lucky with one lunging haymaker at a time.

By no means did Rampage punk out or give him, he was just soundly beaten by a younger, stronger, better man. Nothing to be ashamed of for Quinton, Jones is a beast and he would do that to pretty much anyone and everyone right now I fear.

Its really hard to see how could hang with Jones, Rashad? could his wrestling skill overwhelm the bigger jones? Silva? does he have to skill set to compete with the bigger jones? The unorthodox style of Machida? 

I wouldn't back any of the above against JOnes and I fully expect him to dominate the division with the type of reign we have seen from GSP at WW and Silva at MW right now.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Jones could have simply pulled his head out and stood up, or even allowed Jackson to step off of him. What he did was a bit classless, but I'm not going to get too worked up over it... I'm still laughing at Jackson's reaction, lol... akin to Ving Rhames spotting Bruce Willis in Pulp Fiction.

'Motherfucker!'


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> It was out of line, not hugely, but over the line. Jones shouldn't have done it, but on the other hand, it's up to the bloody ref to say/do something. If the ref did say anything to Jones, I never saw it. Not saying he should take a point, (this time) but he should have warned him.


It's impossible to take a point for lifting your opponent and throwing him. There's no basis for a warning, either. The hate is getting more clearly obvious and desperate.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

You sound like a hater to me.

















Sarcasm.



tkoshea said:


> Jones systematically beat the fighting spirit out of Rampage. he was too quick, too strong in the clinch, had to diverse a striking repertoire for Rampage to settle into any rhythm.
> 
> It was a war of range, the 11 and a half inch reach advantage allowed Jones to simply stand out of Rampages reach and constantly pepper him with strikes from all manner of angles, Rampage was reduced to avoiding being knocked out at hoping to get lucky with one lunging haymaker at a time.
> 
> ...


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

rampage can still beat anyone outside the top 10 of that division, he shouldnt retire just yet. why is everyone retirement talk crazy


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

mastodon2222 said:


> Rampage picks guys up and slams them on their head from 6 feet - that's dangerous. What Jones did is nothing.


Whoa... iv never seen someone miss the point as much as this guy has.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

As long as Dana is willing to pay him $300K per fight, he will not retire.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Why is it that Jones whips the shit out of Shogun...who everyone had as a top 2 LHW in the world. And its fine.
> 
> But Rampage does better than Shogun...and he is said to have looked lost, should retire, gave up?
> 
> ...


Shogun only loss because he had an injury, EVERYBODY knows that. He would destroy Bones and everyone else if he's healthy.:confused05::sarcastic12:


----------



## seeret (Jan 7, 2010)

*Could Rampage Have Kicked Him in The Head?*

At the very beginning when Jones went for the single leg in that footballer's stance, could Jackson have kicked him in theh ead or would it have been illegal?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Illegal, if someone has their hand on the ground you can't kick or knee them in the head.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I think people are making too much of this. I don't believe it was ever in Jones's mind to "throw" jackson. he just wanted to extricate himself from an awkward and submissive position in a dominant alpha way.
> 
> I also think the way Quinton flopped down, laid there and looked at the ref, he was playing it like a soccer drama queen.


An awkward and submissive position? How many times in the octagon have we seen fighters in some really awkward submissive positions? Do you think the only thing that's running through a fighters head at that moment is about how awkward and dodgy his position looks to the crowd? I mean, do you really think they give a ****?

The LAST thing on Jon Jones mind in a championship fight was him being concerned with how a slightly awkward position may have looked to the fans, I can assure you that. 

Rampage had every right to act shocked. He threw him aside after the bell was signalled.



michelangelo said:


> It's impossible to take a point for lifting your opponent and throwing him. There's no basis for a warning, either. The hate is getting more clearly obvious and desperate.


Are you just ignoring the fact that Jones did this after the bell?

From my stance, I actually thought it was kind of funny, it cracked me up. Some of the posts in here trying to explain that Jones was in the right and Rampage was wrong are just comical though. Jones shouldn't have done it and the referee should have warned him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's what I don't get: Jones brings out the **RAGE** in people, but when Chael Sonnen gets all douchey, folks are like, "luv me some sonnen lulz!"


----------



## batman21au (Feb 3, 2008)

Jones needs to be humbled , he's such a dick. look how Rampage falls onto his left arm. He could have broken Rampages arm. Such a wank.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Whoa... iv never seen someone miss the point as much as this guy has.


Well come on, bring your case. Articulate an argument. Just saying "you're wrong" is boring,


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

that was a cheap move by Jones. not nearly as cheap as what Rampage did to V.Silva, but still cheap.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Yep...."RAGE" seems to be the word huh?


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> It's impossible to take a point for lifting your opponent and throwing him. There's no basis for a warning, either. The hate is getting more clearly obvious and desperate.


I guess there is no basis for throwing a guy out of the ufc for hitting a guy with a left hook either!

But when it happens after the bell, the rules change a bit!

I dont think what Bones did deserved a point deduction, but surely a warning would not have been out of line!

Just my two cents!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

mastodon2222 said:


> Well come on, bring your case. Articulate an argument. Just saying "you're wrong" is boring,


Rampage doesn't slam people AFTER THE BELL.

Case closed.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> I guess there is no basis for throwing a guy out of the ufc for hitting a guy with a left hook either!
> 
> But when it happens after the bell, the rules change a bit!
> 
> ...


I believe it was right at the bell. A fighter is allowed to get up. It makes no different whether his opponent is on top of him or not. 

JJ is not going to just lie there until his opponent is ready to get off of him, nor should he. 

A lot of fans are mad because, well, they don't really know why, quite frankly.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

astrallite said:


> So who thinks Rashad is going to talk about this in the buildup for the next fight? Something like "he won't punk me like that"


Watch it closely and you'll see that there's no intent from Jones to do damage to Rampage - really, I've seen more violent throws from 40 year old dads playing leapfrog with their 6 year old daughters in the park.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

that fool wouldnt know what a leg kick is if it kicked him up the bum.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> Should haves:
> 
> 1) Ref should have said something
> 
> 2) Jones should be less of a dick.


This. I never really saw a reason to dislike Bones, I still don't, but that's just a dick move no matter how you put it.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

mastodon2222 said:


> Watch it closely and you'll see that there's no intent from Jones to do damage to Rampage - really, I've seen more violent throws from 40 year old dads playing leapfrog with their 6 year old daughters in the park.


This, looks like Jones just went to slide out of it and thought Rampage would land on his feet, just a mis-calculation.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I believe it was right at the bell. A fighter is allowed to get up. It makes no different whether his opponent is on top of him or not.
> 
> JJ is not going to just lie there until his opponent is ready to get off of him, nor should he.
> 
> A lot of fans are mad because, well, they don't really know why, quite frankly.


He didn't have to lie there. He could have quite easily lowered his head, backed off and stood up.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> It's impossible to take a point for lifting your opponent and throwing him. There's no basis for a warning, either. The hate is getting more clearly obvious and desperate.





michelangelo said:


> I believe it was right at the bell. A fighter is allowed to get up. It makes no different whether his opponent is on top of him or not.
> 
> JJ is not going to just lie there until his opponent is ready to get off of him, nor should he.
> 
> A lot of fans are mad because, well, they don't really know why, quite frankly.


I dont agree. If somebody is on top of you after the bell you do not have a right to get them off of you in any way you want. 

I am not saying that Bones should have looked up and Rampage and said "I am sorry Mr. Jackson but would you please step over me?" But picking your opponent up and dropping him over your back is not an acceptable method of standing up.

I am still a giant fan of JBJ, but that move did deserve a quick talking to by the ref.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Black_S15 said:


> that fool wouldnt know what a leg kick is if it kicked him up the bum.


did you even watch the fight? rampage threw leg kicks.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Quinton is not exactly a wrestling novice: he's obligated to defend himself at all times, right up to when the bell rings and when the fight ends. 

It's a non-issue; just couch potatoes micro-analyzing after their "fave" lost.



DanTheJu said:


> I dont agree. If somebody is on top of you after the bell you do not have a right to get them off of you in any way you want.
> 
> I am not saying that Bones should have looked up and Rampage and said "I am sorry Mr. Jackson but would you please step over me?" But picking your opponent up and dropping him over your back is not an acceptable method of standing up.
> 
> I am still a giant fan of JBJ, but that move did deserve a quick talking to by the ref.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

A hand or knee = downed opponent. You can not kick or knee a downed opponent in the head. So as long as JBJ had a hand down, then no, he could not kick him legally!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> Quinton is not exactly a wrestling novice: he's obligated to defend himself at all times, right up to when the bell rings and when the fight ends.
> 
> It's a non-issue; just couch potatoes micro-analyzing after their "fave" lost.


Quinton is not obliged to protect himself AFTER the bell rings though. The bell sounded, then AFTER that, Jones picked Rampage up and tossed him aside.

It's not a huge issue at all, but Jones was definitely in the wrong here, people won't admit to that though.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Quinton is not obliged to protect himself AFTER the bell rings though.


I'd have to watch it again; I recall it happening right at the bell.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Quinton is not exactly a wrestling novice: he's obligated to defend himself at all times, right up to when the bell rings and when the fight ends.
> 
> It's a non-issue; just couch potatoes micro-analyzing after their "fave" lost.


Rampage is not one of my favorites at all. I prefer JBJ, he is a much more well rounded fighter. This, for me, is not a case of me being butt hurt because one of my favs got beat by a guy I hate. One of my favs beat a guy I dont care about.

I am not a couch potato. I train heavily in BJJ and train MT from time to time. I understand martial arts, and understand respect for an opponent and respect for the rules of a match.

This was a violation of the rules, and a small disrespect to Rampage. I dont think it is bad enough to elicit a major response from Page nor a point deduction, but it should have earned him a warning, which would then set the president for a possible point deduction in the later rounds if ever needed.

A simple "Jones, watch the after the bell antics" would have been enough!


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Rampage doesn't slam people AFTER THE BELL.
> 
> Case closed.


But it wasn't a slam, it was harmless.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Here's another thing which is stupid as ****.

Quinton is being portrayed as some kind of "victim" here. This is the most idiotic assumption ever. He's been talking trash non-stop for months on end, goading and taunting his opponent for one thing.

Second, he's a 250 lb. grown man who's as strong as an ox.

Third, Quinton is notorious for **** choking and dry humping interviewers, but it's all good because it's a "joke" by a "funny guy." 

But when Quinton is thrown harmlessly as the bell rings, millions of internet fan boys cry in their sheets and start squeezing their panties with their butt cheeks in keyboard defense of their hero. 

Man, MMA fans are truly delusional. Stop embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> Whats he got left to do in MMA , he is on the down hill. .


Make a lot of ******* money. You know generally what people are trying to achieve in their field of work.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

mastodon2222 said:


> But it wasn't a slam, it was harmless.


Harmless or not, it was an aggressive move after the bell (be it only semi-aggressive).

Paul Daley threw a left hook that was harmless, but it got him kicked out of the UFC! The amount of harm caused by an action after the bell is irrelevant. The round is over, all aggression should stop!


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> Here's another thing which is stupid as ****.
> 
> Quinton is being portrayed as some kind of "victim" here. This is the most idiotic assumption ever. He's been talking trash non-stop for months on end, goading and taunting his opponent for one thing.
> 
> ...


I am not defending Rampage at all, I am defending the rules of the sport! I am glad Rampage lost, I am not a big fan of him, and he does do some pretty disgusting things... BUT those things have nothing to do with the actions of JBJ after the bell (even if it was only mere moments later).

It was a bad move on JBJ's part, and should have earned him a warning from the ref! Pretty simple!


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> did you even watch the fight? rampage threw leg kicks.


yer buddy. 2 times in fact straight after the other

dont be a smart ass.

obviously when i say rampage doesnt know what a leg kick is, im implying that he barely throws legs kicks and doesnt know how to mix up his one dimensional fighting style.

he threw maybe 2-3 legs kicks. probably the same amount hes thrown in his last 3-4 fights.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

That was the exact moment that Page lost the fight. The look on his face said it all. I mean really, what could Page do in retaliation...nothing. Bones was just sending him a message. No harm in it really. Not totally classy, but not that big a deal, really.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> Harmless or not, it was an aggressive move after the bell (be it only semi-aggressive).
> 
> Paul Daley threw a left hook that was harmless, but it got him kicked out of the UFC! The amount of harm caused by an action after the bell is irrelevant. The round is over, all aggression should stop!


Let's start and continue to troll threads (and get butthurt) about every strike and throw at the bell, or in progress at the bell.

Ah, we don't; why? Because it's a non-issue.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> That was the exact moment that Page lost the fight. The look on his face said it all. I mean really, what could Page do in retaliation...nothing. Bones was just sending him a message. No harm in it really. Not totally classy, but not that big a deal, really.


True, Quinton had been saying all along that Jones was just hype. Unfortunately, the bully discovered he was as helpless as a child in fighting the supposedly over hyped fighter, and hypocritically, began looking to the ref for help when he was hit with legal strikes and throws.

The hypocrisy in this thread is completely over the top.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> Harmless or not, it was an aggressive move after the bell (be it only semi-aggressive).
> 
> Paul Daley threw a left hook that was harmless, but it got him kicked out of the UFC! The amount of harm caused by an action after the bell is irrelevant. The round is over, all aggression should stop!



You'd have more credibility if you were criticizing Quinton for **** choking reporters for no reason, or dry humping helpless girls on TV crying out for help.

Instead, you're whining on endlessly about Quinton being thrown harmlessly IN A FIGHT AT THE BELL. This is completely non-sensical as a criticism.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> You'd have more credibility if you were criticizing Quinton for **** choking reporters for no reason, or dry humping helpless girls on TV crying out for help.
> 
> Instead, you're whining on endlessly about Quinton being thrown harmlessly IN A FIGHT AT THE BELL. This is completely non-sensical as a criticism.


First of all, it was after the bell, not by much, but it was. Second, I don't comment on what page does out side the ring, or any fighter for that matter.

I am a fight fan and a fighter myself. I don't care what people do when they are on their own time, and it has ZERO relevance as to weather this was a foul in the ring or not! It was something that deserved a warning! If the warning happened this would have been a zero issue for me!

I don't think it is a nonsensical criticism as it was something that was just a bit out of line in the cage. If rampage did the exact same thing, he would get the exact same criticism from me. I dont like Rampage, I do like JBJ, but that has nothing to do with this!

I personally LOVE a fight with a ton of violent technique. I love a good bloody war! But I do not like disrespect in the cage! 

To each their own!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> First of all, it was after the bell, not by much, but it was. Second, I don't comment on what page does out side the ring, or any fighter for that matter.
> 
> I am a fight fan and a fighter myself. I don't care what people do when they are on their own time, and it has ZERO relevance as to weather this was a foul in the ring or not! It was something that deserved a warning! If the warning happened this would have been a zero issue for me!
> 
> ...


That's a copout to say disrespect is irrelevant out of the ring. Disrespect is disrespect, and it's MUCH MORE disrespectful to choke reporters and molest defenseless girls than it is to harmlessly throw an opponent at the end of a round to get off the ground. 

If anyone is tasteless it's Quinton. He doesn't need anyone defending him, he's a grown man. He's not butthurt about it, it's the weirdo internet community.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> That's a copout to say disrespect is irrelevant out of the ring. Disrespect is disrespect, and it's MUCH MORE disrespectful to choke reporters and molest defenseless girls than it is to harmlessly throw an opponent at the end of a round to get off the ground.
> 
> If anyone is tasteless it's Quinton. He doesn't need anyone defending him, he's a grown man. He's not butthurt about it, it's the weirdo internet community.


I am in NO WAY defending Rampage or any of his outside of the ring antics. The person that was picked up and dropped after the bell is IRRELEVANT. If he picked up and dropped Matt Hamill (who seems to be an amazing guy outside the ring from my limited interactions with him) my stance would be the same!

It is not a COPOUT to say that I dont care how a guy acts outside the ring. I dont, it is just that simple. A fighter could be an absolute scumbag outside the ring, and still earn my respect inside the ring! That does not mean I would want to hang out with the guy, I would just respect him inside the ring.

I dont know Rampage personally, but I do know he has done some pretty scummy things outside the ring. But, that does not mean that a foul should be aloud inside the ring! Now I know this was not a foul that change the course of the fight at all, and it will not change my opinion of either fighter, but it did happen!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

A legal throw at or in process at the bell, is not a foul. Get over it!

There are dozens, hundreds of strikes that have been thrown at or just after the bell, yet no one cries about it. Why? Because it would be ridiculous to do so, as it is generally understood that fighters can and don't time themselves to the millisecond.

If anything, you should be bitching about Quinton throwing multiple strikes with his hand wrapped around Wanderlei's throat well after Wanderlei was unconscious and twitching helplessly on the ground, and well after the ref tried to pull him off.

WTF is Quinton looking to the ref for given his past antics.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> A legal throw at or in process at the bell, is not a foul. Get over it!
> 
> There are dozens, hundreds of strikes that have been thrown at or just after the bell, yet no one cries about it. Why? Because it would be ridiculous to do so, as it is generally understood that fighters can and don't time themselves to the millisecond.
> 
> If anything, you should be bitching about Quinton throwing multiple strikes with his hand around Wanderlei's throat well after Wanderlei was unconscious and twitching helplessly on the ground, and well after the ref tried to pull him off.


Dude, you just dont get it do you? It is not about RAMPAGE!

The foul happened AFTER the bell (I have watched it on my TIVO many times, Jones knew what he was doing and knew it was after the bell). 

And if you want to search back, I did condemn Rampage for his late hits after the bell!

I am still a big JBJ fan!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

DanTheJu said:


> Dude, you just dont get it do you? It is not about RAMPAGE!
> 
> The foul happened AFTER the bell (I have watched it on my TIVO many times, Jones knew what he was doing and knew it was after the bell).
> 
> ...


I'm simply saying Quinton's fouls are a million times as bad. 

Theres no comparison at all between Quinton's punches after the fight was over and JJ's pillow soft throw to get up at the end of a round. 

If you can't see the difference, then god help you.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

michelangelo said:


> I'm simply saying Quinton's fouls are a million times as bad.
> 
> Theres no comparison at all between Quinton's punches after the fight was over and JJ's pillow soft throw to get up at the end of a round.
> 
> If you can't see the difference, then god help you.


WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT???

Have you been drinking tonight?

The extra shots as the ref was pulling Rampage off were quite bad, I will never argue that at all. It was wrong in many ways, and one of the reasons I am not a fan of Rampage.

BUT, that has NOTHING to do with last nights fight! ZERO.

Just because one fighter has done bad things in the past does not mean another fighter should be allowed to foul that fighter with out a warning!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Jon Jones is a piece of shit human being, that is all there is to it. Im not going to bitch about his actions because its not really going to go anywhere. Il just accept that piece of shit people do piece of shit things. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't condone actions like that slam. I think Jones should have lost a point for that, at least.

But I'm still surprised by the amount of venom some of you guys have for Jones. Just really nasty stuff. I never heard anyone use that kind of language to describe Cheick Kongo, who intentionally kicks guys in the balls; Rousimar Palhares, who has on multiple occasions injured opponents by holding leg locks; Wes Sims, who tried to stomp Frank Mir's head through the floor; Gilbert Yvel, who has been disqualified for biting, eye gouging and knocking out a referee; or Mike Kyle, who also bites people, nearly took Brian Olsen's head off with an illegal knee and KO's Travis Wiuff after the bell.

Just trying to provide some perspective here.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I don't condone actions like that slam. I think Jones should have lost a point for that, at least.
> 
> But I'm still surprised by the amount of venom some of you guys have for Jones. Just really nasty stuff. I never heard anyone use that kind of language to describe Cheick Kongo, who intentionally kicks guys in the balls; Rousimar Palhares, who has on multiple occasions injured opponents by holding leg locks; Wes Sims, who tried to stomp Frank Mir's head through the floor; Gilbert Yvel, who has been disqualified for biting, eye gouging and knocking out a referee; or Mike Kyle, who also bites people, nearly took Brian Olsen's head off with an illegal knee and KO's Travis Wiuff after the bell.
> 
> Just trying to provide some perspective here.


Kongo has been called way worse then Jones has. Were you around after the CroCop fight??? It was pretty bad. Paul Harris has been getting called the dumbest guy in MMA. People make jokes about him just being a stupid ogre. He has to train his JJ with trees. Gilbert Yvel has been called some pretty nasty stuff including that the mans should be banned from fighting and be put in a mental institution. ETC. So dont underestimate the internet and say these other people have not been called nasty things. Jones is just more popular then the rest and the current UFC LHW champion. So ofcourse youl notice more and more people commenting on his disgusting behavior and personality.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Rampage seemed like he had no interest in fighting.

He just wasn't in the right mindset to fight properly.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I guessed the right round Rampage was going to lose, but definitely not by submission. Learned a long time ago not to bet with my heart...haha...I was at a club and some dude was saying...Jones sucks...all he's doing is kicks and he's gonna lose. I looked him and said I'll bet $20 on em...he looked at me and said $5...cheap bastard. I would have taken a $100 bet. 

Jones is still choppy, but a very talented choppy striker. Anybody who trains can see his moves aren't very fluid...YET. But he's able to utilize his strength, agility, reach, and unpredictablity to throw his opponents off balance. Against Anderson you can't throw the same move twice...even once and you're done...ie: James Irvin.

Everything should go as planned. Rashad will get beaten next although it would be very interesting to see him pull an upset. It'll only be Machida, Shogun, and if not then Cain Velasquez (move up to HW) and or a super fight with the GOAT.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Kongo has been called way worse then Jones has. Were you around after the CroCop fight??? It was pretty bad. Paul Harris has been getting called the dumbest guy in MMA. People make jokes about him just being a stupid ogre. He has to train his JJ with trees. Gilbert Yvel has been called some pretty nasty stuff including that the mans should be banned from fighting and be put in a mental institution. ETC. So dont underestimate the internet and say these other people have not been called nasty things. Jones is just more popular then the rest and the current UFC LHW champion. So ofcourse youl notice more and more people commenting on his disgusting behavior and personality.


Oh, I never underestimate the internet. I'm talking about this forum in particular. There's seriously some venomous shit being spewed about JBJ. Definitely some bannable shit.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Oh, I never underestimate the internet. I'm talking about this forum in particular. There's seriously some venomous shit being spewed about JBJ. Definitely some bannable shit.


On this exact forum is where i saw all those guys insulted. Jon Jones is just more in the lime light and doing more scum bag sht more often. 
Not sure what is bannable tbh so you could be right BUT in my personal opinion i certainly dont think a single person should be banned for giving his opinion on a fighter. If you are not insulting a member with your words then i dont see why you should be banned. A forum is a place where opinions should be shared and if that opinion is harsh then so be it. If they are insulting its members then that is a different story and words should be chosen wisely. (Not that i always do that)


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> On this exact forum is where i saw all those guys insulted. Jon Jones is just more in the lime light and doing more scum bag sht more often.
> Not sure what is bannable tbh so you could be right BUT in my personal opinion i certainly dont think a single person should be banned for giving his opinion on a fighter. If you are not insulting a member with your words then i dont see why you should be banned. A forum is a place where opinions should be shared and if that opinion is harsh then so be it. If they are insulting its members then that is a different story and words should be chosen wisely. (Not that i always do that)


I wouldn't call referring to a fighter a "****," "******" or "piece of shit," among other things, appropriate use of this forum.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I wouldn't call referring to a fighter a "****," "******" or "piece of shit," among other things, appropriate use of this forum.


The only one of those i have a problem with is probably "******" and thats for obvious reasons and TBH i say that word in real life all the time but i can see why that should not be said in a public forum. The other 2 you mentioned i dont have a problem with. I think Jon Jones is a piece of shit and there isnt a single person on this forum that can be insulted by that. It isnt racist it isnt sexist what it is is my opinion on Jon Jones. Same with "****" whoever said that has a right to say that. The forum can censor its words and thats all there is to it. 

I think YOU are just sensitive and one of those people that has a hippy attitude about everything. I am glad i dont work with you because i see you being the one going to the boss and ratting on the people that are cussing whether in a joking manner or not. Sorry bud we just wont see eye to eye on this.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> The only one of those i have a problem with is probably "******" and thats for obvious reasons and TBH i say that word in real life all the time but i can see why that should not be said in a public forum. The other 2 you mentioned i dont have a problem with. I think Jon Jones is a piece of shit and there isnt a single person on this forum that can be insulted by that. It isnt racist it isnt sexist what it is is my opinion on Jon Jones. Same with "****" whoever said that has a right to say that. The forum can censor its words and thats all there is to it.
> 
> I think YOU are just sensitive and one of those people that has a hippy attitude about everything. I am glad i dont work with you because i see you being the one going to the boss and ratting on the people that are cussing whether in a joking manner or not.


You couldn't be further from the truth. Please don't make assumptions about me and I will extend the same courtesy to you. 

I'm all for free speech, but appropriate speech, as well. If this is to be an inclusive forum in which members of any race, color, creed, gender and sexual orientation can feel comfortable discussing the sport they love, then members should conduct themselves in a more appropriate manner.

For example, if I was a woman, I may not appreciate the use of the term "****." I know my wife wouldn't, and she's pretty easygoing about most things.

Perhaps the used words aren't bannable. I'd have to read the rules again to know that. I'm only trying to offer a word of caution to those who seem unable to control themselves where Jon Jones is concerned.

Common sense, you know?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> You couldn't be further from the truth. Please don't make assumptions about me and I will extend the same courtesy to you.
> 
> I'm all for free speech, but appropriate speech, as well. If this is to be an inclusive forum in which members of any race, color, creed, gender and sexual orientation can feel comfortable discussing the sport they love, then members should conduct themselves in a more appropriate manner.
> 
> ...


Ofcourse im going to make assumptions. They are not based on nothing but instead based on the things you post yourself. I am open to assumptions on myself as long as they have some kind of post to back them up. I will then tell you if that is true or not.


I never found women to have a reason to get so mad over the word ****. So even though some people might get offended by it i personally feel they are just being over sensitive. ESPECIALLY if they are used to describe a male fighter and not themselves. Lawl
This IS a forum where all genders/races/ETC can feel comfortable posting. I truly believe that the MODS do a great job making sure of that. There will always be some people offended by what people say and that is just the way things are. Ruining the forum so their feelings can be salvaged is just not worth it. So as i said before i find the word "******" to not be appropriate but the others you mentioned with i have no problem with. If someone feels insulted by it then they are being extremely sensitive and need to get thicker skin because they are going to feel insulted quiet often in their lives especially if they plan on using the internet. 


I guess thats that then... i think you are being ridiculous in your complaint and you think otherwise.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Ofcourse im going to make assumptions. They are not based on nothing but instead based on the things you post yourself. I am open to assumptions on myself as long as they have some kind of post to back them up. I will then tell you if that is true or not.
> 
> 
> I never found women to have a reason to get so mad over the word ****. So even though some people might get offended by it i personally feel they are just being over sensitive. ESPECIALLY if they are used to describe a male fighter and not themselves. Lawl
> ...


Dude, you have been around the forum for a while, so you should know I've been here for a long time, too, and that I've never had a problem with a bit of foul language, nor have I run around the forum tattling on anyone for using any.

I'm certainly not criticizing the mods or suggesting they should start censoring every borderline objectionable phrase that's used around here.

What I'm saying is that people should make an attempt to police themselves and ask themselves what is and isn't appropriate in a public forum, both for the benefit of other members and for the purposes of self preservation. I don't want to see good posters banned because they couldn't find the shutoff valve.

Seriously though, I still don't understand why people get so nasty where Jones is concerned. And I'm not even a big fan of the guy, though I do respect his abilities.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Dude, you have been around the forum for a while, so you should know I've been here for a long time, too, and that I've never had a problem with a bit of foul language, nor have I run around the forum tattling on anyone for using any.
> 
> I'm certainly not criticizing the mods or suggesting they should start censoring every borderline objectionable phrase that's used around here.
> 
> ...




I think people do "Police" themselves when it comes to what is allowed in a public forum and what isnt. If people didnt do that then i would expect it to be alot different.
People have a right to call Jon Jones what they want to call him. They are NOT insulting any members by doing that. Obviously some words like "******" should not be allowed. 
I also think that insulting members should NOT be allowed. Jon Jones is in the public eye and i have no problem with people expressing their honest opinions even if they may be harsh.

Thats that man. There is no sense in arguing about this. If people want to call Jon Jones a **** then il defend their right to do so. If someone wants to be offended because a member called "Jon Jones" a **** then il be there to tell them they need to grow thicker skin or leave the internet because it has nothing to do with them. I really cant stand when a person acts insulted about something that does not concern them in any way. I say much worse on the daily basis BUT i police myself and make sure to tone it down for the forum. I guarantee the people you are complaining about do the same thing as me.


Some green for yah so you know it aint nothing personal.!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> I think people do "Police" themselves when it comes to what is allowed in a public forum and what isnt. If people didnt do that then i would expect it to be alot different.
> People have a right to call Jon Jones what they want to call him. They are NOT insulting any members by doing that. Obviously some words like "******" should not be allowed.
> I also think that insulting members should NOT be allowed. Jon Jones is in the public eye and i have no problem with people expressing their honest opinions even if they may be harsh.
> 
> Thats that man. There is no sense in arguing about this. If people want to call Jon Jones a **** then il defend their right to do so. If someone wants to be offended because a member called "Jon Jones" a **** then il be there to tell them they need to grow thicker skin or leave the internet because it has nothing to do with them. I really cant stand when a person acts insulted about something that does not concern them in any way. I say much worse on the daily basis BUT i police myself and make sure to tone it down for the forum. I guarantee the people you are complaining about do the same thing as me.


Not once have I said that the language used offends me personally. What I said was that those using it should exercise more caution and consider their fellow members, as well as their own status in the forum.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vandalian said:


> Not once have I said that the language used offends me personally. What I said was that those using it should exercise more caution and consider their fellow members, as well as their own status in the forum.


And i also didnt say you have said it insulted you. :wink01:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Calling a fighter a '****' isn't bannable. At least as far as I'm aware, and my own personal opinion. There is a language filter on this site, for some reason that word isn't censored. Swearing, in my eyes is an every day thing, and just adds more emphasis to someones dislike. 

Call a MEMBER that however will earn you (you being in general, I'm not pointing a finger at any single member) an infraction (not ban worthy on it's own, but infraction points add up  )

Call a fighter or a member using a derogatory homophobic or racial term like '******' will earn you a ban. Homophobic remarks like that are now infracted under the racism infraction (there isn't one for homophobia, but if there was it'd offer the same ban length as they are just as bad as each other) and a member HAS been banned for making a homophobic remark like that.

All it boils down to really, is hate fighters all you want, just don't use derogatory racial or homophobic remarks to put them down and don't insult members.

Anyways, back to the topic... kinda... does anyone think, if Shogun (win or lose against) will be ready for the Japan card in Feb?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

KryOnicle said:


> Calling a fighter a '****' isn't bannable. At least as far as I'm aware, and my own personal opinion. There is a language filter on this site, for some reason that word isn't censored. Swearing, in my eyes is an every day thing, and just adds more emphasis to someones dislike.
> 
> Call a MEMBER that however will earn you (you being in general, I'm not pointing a finger at any single member) an infraction (not ban worthy on it's own, but infraction points add up  )
> 
> ...




Thanks Kry. You pretty much confirmed everything i was saying and defending.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Glad to clear things up Sideways 



vandalian said:


> Not once have I said that the language used offends me personally. What I said was that those using it should exercise more caution and consider their fellow members, as well as their own status in the forum.


I'd also like to point out that I agree with this. Although infractions and bans don't *usually* occur for language use, or insulting fighters, members that constantly bash fighters in THAT kinda of manner aren't very well respected on the forum, or at least won't continue to be. I'd much rather read constructive criticism than 'X fighter is a %$^%ing !!*&' any day.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

vandalian said:


> I wouldn't call referring to a fighter a "****," "******" or "piece of shit," among other things, appropriate use of this forum.


I guess I could have used more articulate language to express my dislike for Jones, you are right. To be honest, I figured it would be censored too. I figured I would get neg repped by a few people because it's regarding Jones, but I don't feel that what I said was bannable especially since I have heard other members say worser stuff about other fighters. 

Also, I think it might be worth pointing out that in Britain, the c word isn't as frowned upon as it is in the US. We even use the word endearingly amongst pals at times, so it's a less offensive term over here.

The only think I can apologise for is the way I expressed myself, but my immense dislike for JBJ still stands. Amazing fighter but boy can't I wait to see him get beaten.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> I'm simply saying Quinton's fouls are a million times as bad.
> 
> Theres no comparison at all between Quinton's punches after the fight was over and JJ's pillow soft throw to get up at the end of a round.
> 
> If you can't see the difference, then god help you.


You are quite possibly the dumbest person to post in this thread. I've never seen some one miss the point so much after each and every post. 

It isn't about Rampage or Jon Jones you DUMB ****. It's about a violation of the rules. It doesn't make a difference if it was Rampage/Jon Jones or Rich Franklin vs Forrest Griffin, the point would still be raised, one of those fighters broke the rules. Jesus titty ******* Christ.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

The Dark Knight said:


> I guess I could have used more articulate language to express my dislike for Jones, you are right. To be honest, I figured it would be censored too. I figured I would get neg repped by a few people because it's regarding Jones, but I don't feel that what I said was bannable especially since I have heard other members say worser stuff about other fighters.
> 
> Also, I think it might be worth pointing out that in Britain, the c word isn't as frowned upon as it is in the US. We even use the word endearingly amongst pals at times, so it's a less offensive term over here.
> 
> The only think I can apologise for is the way I expressed myself, but my immense dislike for JBJ still stands. Amazing fighter but boy can't I wait to see him get beaten.


Hey, say what you want. Just making a point.

Like I said, I'm not a big Jones fan either. Well, I like the way he fights, but not so much the way he carries himself these days.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I just think it's funny.

It's cool to hate on GSP, Diaz, Rashad, Sonnen, Bisping (unless you're from the UK), Hughes, Koscheck, and Brock. But it's not okay to hate on Jon Jones?

Every time I see "hate" posts involving one of the aforementioned fighters, very few people defend them. I'm reading all kinds of posts saying that "JBJ gets too much hate, it's disturbing" and other similar posts. GSP is "boring", for people who don't appreciate gameplanning, strategy, and the judging system. Rashad is arrogant. Sonnen is a liar. Bisping is a childish punk. Hughes is a *******. Koscheck is an asshole. And Brock is a former pro wrestler. None of these guys are vehemently defended the way Jon Jones has been.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I thought rampage looked as good as he's ever looked and he was frustrating jones at times with what I thought was very solid defense, his head movement and grappling but Jones is just too athletic and has that huge reach.

I thought Jackson could have done some things better but all in all he gave it his best shot and just came up short.

Jones you can hate on till the day you die and it wont make one bit of difference, he'll be a top ten guy for as long as he's a LHW IMO.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> I thought rampage looked as good as he's ever looked and he was frustrating jones at times with what I thought was very solid defense, his head movement and grappling but Jones is just too athletic and has that huge reach.
> 
> I thought Jackson could have done some things better but all in all he gave it his best shot and just came up short.
> 
> Jones you can hate on till the day you die and it wont make one bit of difference, he'll be a top ten guy for as long as he's a LW IMO.


Well if Jon Jones is a top ten guy for as long as he is at LW then what does being at LHW make him?


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

*Did Rampage play "possum" at one point in the Jones fight?*

Jones hits Page with a shot that didn't appear to hurt but it looked like he acted hurt and then Rogan screams, Ohhhh Rampage got hurt" or something like that. Then Jon went in for the kill and then Rampage started firing off shots like it was his strategy...

Thoughts?


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

From the looks of it, I think so.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think it was Rampage's last desperate grab and getting Jones, he couldn't get inside, at that point, he had clinched he had used kicks and he had just outright charged him and couldn't get to Jones, so I think Rampage figured if he was hurt he could capitalize on the way Jones walks in when he's hurt guys.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Well if Jon Jones is a top ten guy for as long as he is at LW then what does being at LHW make him?


So that's why BJ Penn moved back to WW.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeah, I thought it was kind of obvious but I guess it's something else when you're in the cage.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> I think it was Rampage's last desperate grab and getting Jones, he couldn't get inside, at that point, he had clinched he had used kicks and he had just outright charged him and couldn't get to Jones, so I think Rampage figured if he was hurt he could capitalize on the way Jones walks in when he's hurt guys.


I agree thats why I made this thread... I think that's why Page said he needs to work on his striking because he had several fluries that if one punch had landed we could have saw Jones get hurt. Rampage was throwing some hard shots man.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Jones made a VERY glaring mistake that fight and he ended up turning his back to Rampage. Rampage was firing off and had on that missed that back of Jones' head. Had that landed the fight would have been over. Otherwise Jones put on a clinic and is a Goat or something (I have no idea what Goat means).


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

^ Just google it...

A goat is this:









:thumb02:




















GOAT - Greatest of all time


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

AmdM said:


> ^ Just google it...
> 
> A goat is this:
> 
> ...


Damn animacrynms lol.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*Did Rampage play "possum" at one point in the Jones fight?*

*25:51-26:03​*





There is your answer.


----------



## cage187 (Sep 6, 2011)

If he did, It didn't work very well...

but who cares the fight is over now isn't it?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It stung him a bit but he recovered immediately as he was backing up and tried to sucker him into charging wildly.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cage187 said:


> If he did, It didn't work very well...
> 
> but who cares the fight is over now isn't it?


Yup, we can't really talk about the fight because it's over. It's like it doesn't exist anymore. :confused05:


----------



## cage187 (Sep 6, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Yup, we can't really talk about the fight because it's over. It's like it doesn't exist anymore. :confused05:


I dont care if he fights like a possum. the fight is over he got wrecked just move on. There are lots of interesting match ups and rematches that we can discuss on the forum.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

cage187 said:


> I dont care if he fights like a possum. the fight is over he got wrecked just move on. There are lots of interesting match ups and rematches that we can discuss on the forum.


Well you are posting in a thread that's meant to be discussed about this particular fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I want to see Bones and Sherk spar now.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

cage187 said:


> I dont care if he fights like a possum. the fight is over he got wrecked just move on. There are lots of interesting match ups and rematches that we can discuss on the forum.


You mean like the billion threads you made already with laughable comments? Interesting rematches like Okami/Silva 3?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Well you are posting in a thread that's meant to be discussed about this particular fight.





Soakked said:


> You mean like the billion threads you made already with laughable comments? Interesting rematches like Okami/Silva 3?


----------



## cage187 (Sep 6, 2011)

No offense to the OP but you have to admit that this thread is pointless. The threads I create at least have some substance and stimulate intelligent discussions. Silva vs Okami 3 is a legitimate possibility as they are both 1-1. If you want you can go and voice your opinion inside the thread.

I will no longer participate in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

So, the fact that Jones hits Rampage with that straight, and Rampage, stops his hands and stumbles a half step forward, shakes his head and leans back (butt first) against the cage and barely covers up, and breathes heavily, blinking repeatedly. 

Yeah, that's not faking it, that's getting rocked.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Well damn - Foot fetich spreading like wildfire


You Mad?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dear gawd I wanna see those two fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Ari said:


> I just think it's funny.
> 
> It's cool to hate on GSP, Diaz, Rashad, Sonnen, Bisping (unless you're from the UK), Hughes, Koscheck, and Brock. But it's not okay to hate on Jon Jones?


Its quite simple really: Anybody who hates fighters I like are wrong. This solid thinking applies to every god damn member here... You do however get idiots who claim to be impartial... now that is funny. :laugh:


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Fieos said:


> is a Goat or something (I have no idea what Goat means).


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think he was hurt, he either quit due to frustration and jones whooping him or he was waiting for jones to rush in so he could counter.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> I just think it's funny.
> 
> It's cool to hate on GSP, Diaz, Rashad, Sonnen, Bisping (unless you're from the UK), Hughes, Koscheck, and Brock. But it's not okay to hate on Jon Jones?


Dear Ari...it's OK to hate on Jones also. No one said it's wrong.

Just like you described it in the above sentence.





Ari said:


> Every time I see "hate" posts involving one of the aforementioned fighters, *very few people defend them.* I'm reading all kinds of posts saying that "JBJ gets too much hate, it's disturbing" and other similar posts. GSP is "boring", for people who don't appreciate gameplanning, strategy, and the judging system. Rashad is arrogant. Sonnen is a liar. Bisping is a childish punk. Hughes is a *******. Koscheck is an asshole. And Brock is a former pro wrestler. None of these guys are vehemently defended the way Jon Jones has been.


Maybe becaue Jones has more fans?! ...
or
Because those guys don't have *a Boner army* to back them up. :laugh:

_PS: i'm a proud Boner _


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> Dear Ari...it's OK to hate on Jones also. No one said it's wrong.
> 
> Just like you described it in the above sentence.
> 
> ...



You know whats funny??

The Jones fans always act like everyone is against them and Jones is just being picked on for any little reason.

But yet we are now saying how Jones has all these fans and people defend him constantly. 
Even though in reality you (Limba) probably account for 82% of posts defending Jones.

Lol just kiddin bud.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Its quite simple really: Anybody who hates fighters I like are wrong. This solid thinking applies to every god damn member here... You do however get idiots who claim to be impartial... now that is funny. :laugh:


Bahaha so true. The amount of times I've added 'I know I'm biased but I don't care' because otherwise people will get angry is crazy.

Any Anti BJ stuff is wrong, even if it's opinion based or a negative fact. Just the way fans roll.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> You know whats funny??
> 
> The Jones fans always act like everyone is against them and Jones is just being picked on for any little reason.


I may have had some thoughts like that in the not so distant past tbh. I'll admit to that. 

BUT (and there's a but) ...i was just expressing my opinions on the subject being discussed in the thread in question - trying to explain why i believe Jones is the way i think he is - just like others tried explaining their point of view.



SideWays222 said:


> But yet we are now saying how Jones has all these fans and people defend him constantly.
> *Even though in reality you (Limba) probably account for 82% of posts defending Jones.*
> 
> Lol just kiddin bud.


LOL

More like 90%. :laugh: Just kidding.

The truth is, at the time i started showing massive support for Jones, i had A LOT nad i mean A LOT of free time on my hands. I wasn't working and i had 24 hrs to my dispossal to write on this place.

And it was the time Jones fought Bader + Shogun. And those 2 fights + the build-up + the post-fight stuff took place in a relatively short interval.

So, it was a busy period back then. 

But, i accept the idea of people not liking him or stuff like that. He said it himself in numerous interviews and on TWITTER + the 135 post-fight conference: some people love the Colts, others love the Patriots (or something like that). It would be absurd for everyone to like the same fighter/team etc.

Plus, i believe people understanding better atm - even though people catch only a glimpse of who Jon Jones is, from his short appearences on MMA show, interviews atc.

I've seen people who's attitude towards Jones went from "dislike" to "like", from "like" to "indifference", but also from "like" to "indifference".

Nothing wrong with that. Each individual is different and is driven by certain emotions and a certain code of mora values, wich dictate the way he/she actsthinks. 

I have absolutely no problem with people trying to debate and explain their opinions in a civilised manner - good or bad.

However, i find it inappropriate to reffer to Jones or any other fighter, using expressions like "f*aggot", "c*unt", "piece of s*it" or similar expressions.

I know it's the internet, but those are expressions i won't use to describe a person i never met and know nothing about.
It's just how i think.



_PS: except Brett Rogers. That guy is a piece of shit and i believe everyone on this board agrees_




KryOnicle said:


> Bahaha so true. The amount of times I've added 'I know I'm biased but I don't care' because otherwise people will get angry is crazy.
> 
> Any Anti BJ stuff is wrong, even if it's opinion based or a negative fact. Just the way fans roll.


That means...if i say BJ is perfect, i am the coolest guy, right?!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah, Rampage was playing possum for rounds one through four. He did a hell of a job of it too, made it look like he was getting his ass handed to him for the entire fight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

limba said:


> I may have had some thoughts like that in the not so distant past tbh. I'll admit to that.
> 
> BUT (and there's a but) ...i was just expressing my opinions on the subject being discussed in the thread in question - trying to explain why i believe Jones is the way i think he is - just like others tried explaining their point of view.
> 
> ...




Believe it or not i probably read that like 10times thinking i read it wrong and you arnt just accidentally repeating the same thing. lol


Yeah well ofcourse some people will like Jones and some people Wont. But the sad truth is that Jones used to be liked by 90% of the people and now it seems more people dislike the guy then like him. I personally dont think that is something you can just blow over to being a "Some people like this sports team and some people like this sports team" type scenario. The truth is that the blame lies within himself and the Patriots/Colts metaphor is just a cop out in some ways. 
Thats just my opinion of-course and to me it is the truth but im also 10000% sure that you have "your own truth" lol. So i cant be upset that you wont agree with me.


If we are being honest i will tell you this. I have called many people in REAL life a ****** (Never as a homophobic slur though) whether iv ever had a discussion with him or someone just told me a story about him. If i feel the person has done something to be called a ****** then i will call him a ******. I dont need to hang out with someone to make the shitty things they have done "Real". If iv seen someone do shitty things or people told me he has done shitty things or maybe there is footage of these shitty things, all that stuff is real and a part of him whether i know the guy or i dont know him.

So in Jon Jones case the same thing goes. Now i have never called Jon Jones a ****** because i personally try to avoid using that word in a public forum to describe a person, just because i dont want someone to take it the wrong way and think im attacking the gays.
But i have called Jon Jones a piece of shit and i will PROUDLY say it again. I think someone needs to say it. There is alot of footage of the guy out there and that footage shows his behavior,actions,words and he needs to be held responsible for it. Just because im not his friend does not make that footage fake.
Jon Jones controls his own behavior, his behavior is what i base my judgement of a person on. Jones always has choices in any situation he has been in yet and that is one thing no one can take away from him. Yet just about everything the guy has done has basically disgusted me. I feel shame for ever liking the guy and praising him to my friends. I have finally on Saturday accepted the fact that i cannot like Jon Jones because he is a piece of shit person. My respect for him extends to his talents in the octagon and that is it. I have no respect for him as a person and it seems the more i see of him the less respect i have. 


I dont agree with your statement that we know nothing about the guy BUT one thing i dont understand and this is using YOUR logic.

_"I know it's the internet, but those are expressions i won't use to describe a person i never met and know nothing about.
It's just how i think."_

why is it that we know nothing about him when it comes to the negative stuff BUT you on the other hand worship the ground he walks on and try to defend him any chance you get, you also make a thousand and one excuses for every single thing Jones has done, BUT in your words "You know nothing about him" So how can you make those statements about him?

Dont you think that the same principal should apply to you?? Not sure what gives you the right to passionately defend Jon Jones when you never met the man and know nothing about him BUT the same isnt true for the people that think very little of Jones.

Anyway... its not a big deal since i believe that we do know the guy enough to have a educated opinion on what type of person he is, the same goes for you obviously. I just felt that your logic always had a hole in it of sorts.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Best sarcasim post of the week :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Believe it or not i probably read that like 10times thinking i read it wrong and you arnt just accidentally repeating the same thing. lol
> 
> 
> Yeah well ofcourse some people will like Jones and some people Wont. But the sad truth is that Jones used to be liked by 90% of the people and now it seems more people dislike the guy then like him. I personally dont think that is something you can just blow over to being a "Some people like this sports team and some people like this sports team" type scenario. The truth is that the blame lies within himself and the Patriots/Colts metaphor is just a cop out in some ways.
> ...





SideWays222 said:


> I dont agree with your statement that we know nothing about the guy BUT one thing i dont understand and this is using YOUR logic.
> 
> _"I know it's the internet, but those are expressions i won't use to describe a person i never met and know nothing about.
> It's just how i think."_
> ...


You got it a bit wrong.

I never said he shouldn't be judged, even though people judge him - and other fighters based on very few informations.
The truth is: we know very little about the guy. And based on the things we know about him - from TV shows, interviews etc...we can formulate certain opinions about him: good, bad or indifference.



> "I know it's the internet, but those are expressions i won't use to describe a person i never met and know nothing about.
> It's just how i think."


I was strictly reffering to the fact that i don't use the words "f*ggot", "c*nt" or "piece of shit" to describe someone i don't know.
I feel the're a bit too strong, when talking about someone you don't know.

Some expressions are just pure insults and i don't understand why someone you don't know and hasn't done anything wrong/said anything wrong towards you should deserve to be insulted, by being called "fa*got" or "c*unt".

It's not "my style" to use them. That's all.

I get your point. I understand you you don't like Jones one bit. Fine. 

To quote you:



> Thats just my opinion of-course and to me it is the truth but im also 10000% sure that you have "your own truth" lol. So i cant be upset that you wont agree with me.



Thing is: maybe one day i'll meet Jones in private, talk stuff with him, tell him i'm a fan bla bla bla and then he could say or do something and i could realise: hey this guy is crazy and not who i thought he was. he is the opposite.

And so could you: you might end up getting in a private conversation with Jones, regarding certain subjects, and realise he isn't the guy you thought he was and he's completely different.

Who knows?!

_PS: you're exagerrating about "ground worshiping" _


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

C*unt is a great word. Nothing else quite hits the spot. I mean, I wouldn't be able to have a proper discussion about Josh Koscheck if the word c*unt didn't exist. I would have to resort to rubbisher words with less impact, like "twat" or "knob"... which are great for everybody else... just not Koscheck worthy.

As for Bones... "knob" is my preference. Its like, a bit insulting, but with tinges of banter and endearment.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> C*unt is a great word. Nothing else quite hits the spot. I mean, I wouldn't be able to have a proper discussion about Josh Koscheck if the word c*unt didn't exist. I would have to resort to rubbisher words with less impact, like "twat" or "knob"... which are great for everybody else... just not Koscheck worthy.
> 
> As for Bones... "knob" is my preference. Its like, a bit insulting, but with tinges of banter and endearment.


:laugh:

I'm just not that used to english-based insults.

But...insulting in romanian is an art and i've graduated that class with flying colors.


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

limba said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm just not that used to english-based insults.
> 
> But...insulting in romanian is an art and i've graduated that class with flying colors.


I used to play a game with a bunch of Romanians. They tried to teach me some insults, but the only one I could remember was "sugi pula".


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Alessia said:


> I used to play a game with a bunch of Romanians. They tried to teach me some insults, but the only one I could remember was "sugi pula".


:laugh:

Why is it that everytime people try to establish some kind of "cultural exchange" and stuff like that...cursing/insults are the first thing they think of.

But, when i was in the US, i did the same thing with americans and bulgarians. 

_PS: if you don't know what "sugi pula" means......._



it means "suck my d*ck"

:confused05:​


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Soojooko said:


> C*unt is a great word. Nothing else quite hits the spot. *I mean, I wouldn't be able to have a proper discussion about Josh Koscheck if the word c*unt didn't exist. I would have to resort to rubbisher words with less impact, like "twat" or "knob"... which are great for everybody else... just not Koscheck worthy.*
> 
> As for Bones... "knob" is my preference. Its like, a bit insulting, but with tinges of banter and endearment.


Gotta love British wit! Had a roomate from Leeds before and he was a witty, womanizing alcoholic...lolz! Bloody hell! I must learn this art...

As for Limba supporting Jones. We all got our favorites; Toxic with his neverending dying support of Cote, CC/Bobby/Lyotolegion (btw where is Bobby) for Machida, Marc/Osmium/No_Mercy (myself  ) for "The Spider." Oh and who could forget Alessio (banned) with his love for Cain. Guess he knew all along...haha! Anyways I always try to put in rebuttals against anyone dissing Anderson or favorite fighters of mine even though I've never met him. But from watching enough fights and footage I'd like to think us fans have an idea. But then who cares about his personality when he puts on virtuoso performances for our entertainment. I get that feeling whenever I watch Anderson fight like I'm peeing on myself. Everybody knows it, but only you get the warm feeling. 

PS: Anderson Silva should run for Governor in Oregon...I'd vote for em.


----------



## dave-stjohn (Nov 10, 2009)

cage187 said:


> No offense to the OP but you have to admit that this thread is pointless. The threads I create at least have some substance and stimulate intelligent discussions. Silva vs Okami 3 is a legitimate possibility as they are both 1-1. If you want you can go and voice your opinion inside the thread.
> 
> I will no longer participate in this thread. :thumbsup:


This forum will never survive without your input, I fear it's days are numbered. I'm sure the OP wasn't offended when you told him he wasn't doing his job.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

Drogo said:


> Yeah, Rampage was playing possum for rounds one through four. He did a hell of a job of it too, made it look like he was getting his ass handed to him for the entire fight.


You know what punch I was talking about arse


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Well if Jon Jones is a top ten guy for as long as he is at LW then what does being at LHW make him?


Yeah, because that wasn't a typo. I really thought Jon Jones was fighting Quinton FN Jackson at lightweight.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

slapshot said:


> Yeah, because that wasn't a typo. I really thought Jon Jones was fighting Quinton FN Jackson at lightweight.


It was clearly a typo.


----------



## systemdnb (Dec 7, 2008)

cage187 said:


> If he did, It didn't work very well...
> 
> but who cares the fight is over now isn't it?


Shut it Troll...

Thanks for the vid above btw hommie. Didn't see the post conference.


----------

